# Xfinity on demand



## caddyroger

Four more cities has been added where you can get Xfinity on demand on your Tivo.

Minnesota*
Seattle/Tacoma, WA
Kansas City, MO
Olathe, KS

Here is the tivo link

http://www3.tivo.com/products/source/cable/tivo-comcast/index.html?WT.mc_id=products_comcast


----------



## caryrae73

I was looking on my TiVo a few minutes ago and there it was, Xfinity on Demand. Defiantly wasn't expecting that.


----------



## mickpetey

I just punched in my zip code for St. Paul Suburb it said it's available. I will check it out when I get home tonight!


----------



## caryrae73

mickpetey said:


> I just punched in my zip code for St. Paul Suburb it said it's available. I will check it out when I get home tonight!


I live in Stillwater and it showed up on mine.


----------



## mickpetey

caryrae73 said:


> I live in Stillwater and it showed up on mine.


I live in South Saint Paul, so it looks like Northern Dakota county and Washington County are covered...


----------



## sar840t2

Funny, I was just thinking this morning about how I hadn't heard of any more markets getting this, and was wondering whether it had gone the way of the "TiVo software on Motorola boxes" that never made it out of New England.

I'm in "Western Washington" which has an asterisk next to it ("currently not available in all areas of this region"), so I plugged in my zip code (98027) - not available yet. But wait, we just got incorporated into 98006 and it *is* available in that zip code. So near, yet so far 

Mike


----------



## tomm1079

damn you tivo/comcast!

Chicago is a big market!


----------



## jrtroo

My theory was they were going to continue to bundle these releases with their quarterly financial call for a little while longer. Wrong there.

Yes- midwest finally got some comcast love, now how about Chicago!


----------



## Jp3_99

I live in tacoma, and received the app on both of my premier 4's today. But every video on both Tivos stop playing after a couple seconds. Anyone else experiencing this?


----------



## shaane

No go for the Bloomington/Richfield/Minneapolis area (at least the Minneapolis zipcode I entered.) It did hit for my old place in Eagan.

Is it possible that the Tivo/Xfinity On Demand service is dependent on whether the cable system was always Comcast or whether it was originally the Time Warner infrastructure (before Comcast gained control of it?) It would make sense that Minneapolis and the surrounding suburbs would be out of luck. And that would not be good news for me.


----------



## CharlesH

shaane said:


> Is it possible that the Tivo/Xfinity On Demand service is dependent on whether the cable system was always Comcast or whether it was originally the Time Warner infrastructure (before Comcast gained control of it?)


Wouldn't be surprising. They have to tweak the OnDemand servers on each local system to accept control commands over the Internet (you don't need Comcast HSI), not just upstream over the cable, so if there is different equipment, there could well be issues.


----------



## swerver

So if you get an asterisk by your location on that page (Seattle burbs here) and you don't see it on your tivo yet, does that mean that you won't be getting it at all? Or is this a roll out that takes several days or more?

edit: it showed up now and is working, at least the one video I tested did. The controls seem much more useable than when I had the comcast box. Cool! Didn't use it much before but I know my wife likes it so that goes a long way.


----------



## seattlewendell

I only have it on one of Tivo's (Seattle). Forced a connection and reboot, still no dice.


----------



## mickpetey

caryrae73 said:


> I live in Stillwater and it showed up on mine.


I got home and I didn't have it. My billing zip says it's available, so I forced a connection and currently rebooting. Did you have to do anything to make it work?

Edit...The reboot did the trick!


----------



## swerver

Problem - fired on demand up again, but something was recording at the time and I got a message saying I can't use VOD while recording, do I want to stop the recording or exit VOD. What? Is this right?


----------



## mnMark

It's working in Saint Paul on my premiers; I did get an error when first launching it, but it disappeared quickly and then provided the OD menu. Watched about 5 minutes of a show to test it out, and had no skips, stutters, etc...worked great!


----------



## buscuitboy

tomm1079 said:


> damn you tivo/comcast!
> 
> Chicago is a big market!


Ditto for Atlanta.....Come on already & just roll it out faster. At this rate, I feel I'll get it around the NEXT election in 2016


----------



## seattlewendell

swerver said:


> Problem - fired on demand up again, but something was recording at the time and I got a message saying I can't use VOD while recording, do I want to stop the recording or exit VOD. What? Is this right?


That only happens if two programs are recording at the same time. VOD needs to switch channels to play the video, so one of your tuners has to be free.


----------



## swerver

OK, I guess I thought it didn't need a tuner but I don't know why I thought that... I suppose now that we have ondemand I can cancel some of the kids season passes, that damn Caillou seems to be recording 24/7! ;-) Should free up some tuners.


----------



## CharlesH

swerver said:


> OK, I guess I thought it didn't need a tuner but I don't know why I thought that... I suppose now that we have ondemand I can cancel some of the kids season passes, that damn Caillou seems to be recording 24/7! ;-) Should free up some tuners.


Sometimes folks don't understand that the program content for Comcast VOD comes over the cable like any other channel. The control commands go over the Internet, but the content is over cable. It's not Internet streaming.


----------



## mickpetey

I just started to play around with the interface,.......very smooth interface jumping around menus compared to previous Comcast dvr. I love having dating on demand back so I can watch the drunk confessionals. Such a riot!


----------



## robertne

tomm1079 said:


> damn you tivo/comcast!
> 
> Chicago is a big market!


Yea I am kind of getting pissed at comcast and tivo. I want my on demand!


----------



## h2oskierc

mickpetey said:


> I live in South Saint Paul, so it looks like Northern Dakota county and Washington County are covered...


I have it Andover as well, so you can possibly add Anoka county to the list.


----------



## Sirroke

Jp3_99 said:


> I live in tacoma, and received the app on both of my premier 4's today. But every video on both Tivos stop playing after a couple seconds. Anyone else experiencing this?


Yes! I live in Chehalis, WA and had the same exact problem. I spent 3 hours on the phone with Comcast but after 12 different people they were still unable to help. I've given up.

If anyone finds a solution to this problem please let us know!


----------



## drebbe

Pittsburgh and Western Maryland added.

http://www3.tivo.com/products/source/cable/tivo-comcast/index.html?WT.z_links=xfinity_vanity


----------



## buscuitboy

drebbe said:


> Pittsburgh and Western Maryland added.


Well, at least its FINALLY arrived to the east coast region/area. :up:


----------



## jrtroo

Boston was not on the east coast? weird.


----------



## Soapm

I am in the mile high city of Denver Colorado, the home of the losing Denver Broncos and I have it. That for the 411...


----------



## Chris Grant

Sirroke said:


> Yes! I live in Chehalis, WA and had the same exact problem. I spent 3 hours on the phone with Comcast but after 12 different people they were still unable to help. I've given up.
> 
> If anyone finds a solution to this problem please let us know!


Is this problem unique to Washington state? I'm having the same problem in Bellevue, WA. The menus work fine but the picture freezes after 1-2 seconds, although the running time indicator moves forward like it's playing!


----------



## buscuitboy

Soapm said:


> I am in the mile high city of Denver Colorado, the home of the losing Denver Broncos and I have it. That for the 411...


Well, at least you have it. I'm in the #1 worst sports city of HOTlanta & no signs of it here yet. So, not only do all our sports teams stink (except for the Falcons this year), but we'll probably be last to get this Xfinity for our TiVos too.


----------



## rws6620

Chris Grant said:


> Is this problem unique to Washington state? I'm having the same problem in Bellevue, WA. The menus work fine but the picture freezes after 1-2 seconds, although the running time indicator moves forward like it's playing!


I'm having the exact same problem. If anyone hears or knows of the solution...


----------



## JandS

No problem for us in north-eastern edge of Woodinville WA.

Our setup is an XL4 purchased about May/2012, with new-to-us Comcast "multi" cable card.

I don't recall the circumstances now but with our previous XL2 we did have to exchange the multi-card, no flack or questions at the Comcast office, simple phone activation later.


----------



## Jayadub

I'm having the freezing issue here in Lynnwood on a Premiere XL4 and also am not able to access any Premium content. It all says "Subscription Required" though of course one already exists. M Card appears to be paired correctly and have not had a single problem with it since installing initially.

I posted in the Comcast Direct area on dslreports.com and am waiting for them to get back to me. I figured there was no point in calling Comcast. This has just rolled out, no CSR will be able to help.


----------



## tazzmission

I'm in Pittsburgh, no Xfinity on demand on my 3 Premieres. The site says its available in my zip code. How do I get it?


----------



## Soapm

Chris Grant said:


> Is this problem unique to Washington state? I'm having the same problem in Bellevue, WA. The menus work fine but the picture freezes after 1-2 seconds, although the running time indicator moves forward like it's playing!


Freezing might be signal level problem. You might want to have your cable provider come out and check the levels at your box.


----------



## drebbe

Northern New Jersey added.


----------



## MICHAELSD

When they say Northern NJ, they do very well mean Northern since it's a no dice situation for it in Ocean County (Central Jersey)


----------



## sbiller

MICHAELSD said:


> When they say Northern NJ, they do very well mean Northern since it's a no dice situation for it in Ocean County (Central Jersey)


It now says New Jersey (i.e., they removed the Northern word).


----------



## morac

sbiller said:


> It now says New Jersey (i.e., they removed the Northern word).


It's not in the Southern part yet. Usually NJ is treated as one market though so I'm hoping it will be soon. I'd like to turn in my HD cable box, though I don't think Comcast will lower my bill since the box is included. I'm hoping it will dump the HD tech fee though.

Also I think Ocean county would be considered more South than central. It's in Mercer, which is what I consider more central.


----------



## jayfest

I'm getting a $2.50 credit on my Comcast bill in South Jersey for every box I'm NOT using, calling it "Customer-owned equipment"


----------



## morac

I don't see Comcast OnDemand, but I do see a "Purchase Controls" setting which I don't remember having been there. Maybe it's coming soon.


And I also get credits for cableCards, including an improper credit for the 2nd card in my S3.


----------



## jayfest

My understanding was that if you have a CableCard AND a HD box, that counts as TWO outlets (and two charges), with a discount on the CableCard one. If you turn in your box, you ought to get a discount for having fewer outlets. And where is this Purchase Controls setting you mentioned?


----------



## morac

The thing is Comcast isn't charging me any outlet fees. They never have, yet I still get a credit per cable card, so basically the more cards I get, the cheaper my bill. Likely because when I signed up way back when i got 3 free "additional outlets". I don't think I want to rock the boat. 

As for the " Purchase Controls", it's in TiVo Central (HD UI) in the Settings & Messages menu between "Parental Controls" and "Messages". It's also in the main settings screen underneath "Parental Controls".


----------



## jayfest

Nice deal on those additional outlets. I wish I had that. My Comcast promotions keep expiring and my bill keeps creeping up there. 

And I don't have Purchase Controls at all. I'm going to try to re-connect.


----------



## Sirroke

I think JandS said something that's likely the culprit for those of us who see Xfinity start playing but then freeze. He said "Comcast "multi" cable card". My Comcast Cable Card (M-card) is 3 years old and I expect it is the problem but no one at Comcast seems to agree nor can tell me which exactly I need to replace to make it work but I think this is the likely solution.


----------



## JandS

From what I've read this might not be the case in every Comcast area, but we didn't get any flack or static at all from the Comcast rep in the Redmond WA office when we took the m-card (aka multi-card) in and asked for it to be exchanged. The rep was very accommodating and pleasant, but didn't ask why or need to write down any reason on the ticket.

Questions that come to mind for those who are having trouble with the Xfinity On Demand: 

1. are you having trouble with both the free content and with paid-for content?

2. had you previously used the Xfinity On Demand service with another device, presumably a Comcast-supplied DVR or ?? 

3. do you still have a Comcast-supplied DVR with On Demand service on your account?

In my case I should have been more explicit that we haven't had any problem accessing free content via Tivo, we haven't yet tried paid content but we will do so asap as a test; we had previously used On Demand and have that same Comcast-supplied DVR with On Demand service. 

All of this is to say that our Comcast account was already set up with whatever "codes" needed for billing On Demand content.


----------



## Sirroke

I just traded in my old M-card for a brand new one and On Demand now works, so it does indeed appear to be older M-cards that don't work with the new Xfinity app on Tivos. The solution seems to be to exchange your M-card. At least that worked for me! Wish someone at Xfinity would have known that and told me after the first call rather than now I have to tell them after 14 calls/emails!


----------



## tazzmission

tazzmission said:


> I'm in Pittsburgh, no Xfinity on demand on my 3 Premieres. The site says its available in my zip code. How do I get it?


Forget it, I switched to FIOS and they will be installing Sunday. Goodbye Comcast. I hate you!!!


----------



## Jayadub

Jayadub said:


> I'm having the freezing issue here in Lynnwood on a Premiere XL4 and also am not able to access any Premium content. It all says "Subscription Required" though of course one already exists. M Card appears to be paired correctly and have not had a single problem with it since installing initially.
> 
> I posted in the Comcast Direct area on dslreports.com and am waiting for them to get back to me. I figured there was no point in calling Comcast. This has just rolled out, no CSR will be able to help.


While swapping the card MAY help, my issue was resolved yesterday by a higher level tech who called back from the issue I posted on the Comcast Direct forum on dslreports.com. He said that the card required a refresh from their end and was calling to verify that the issue was resolved. We ran through some programming choices until I was convinced that everything was up and running properly.

The M card in the XL4 was self installed in Oct. 2011 and appeared to have been paired correctly all along but I was told that "things change" at the Comcast end as they tweak the system and the card was no longer operating properly from the head end point of view. Took about 24 hours from the time I got the WASHEXECCUSTCARE email for them to investigate and resolve the issue.


----------



## morac

Sirroke said:


> I just traded in my old M-card for a brand new one and On Demand now works, so it does indeed appear to be older M-cards that don't work with the new Xfinity app on Tivos. The solution seems to be to exchange your M-card. At least that worked for me! Wish someone at Xfinity would have known that and told me after the first call rather than now I have to tell them after 14 calls/emails!


I wonder if it was the new card or the pairing process that fixed it. Technically an M-Card is an M-Card. There are no special "on demand" cards. The card just decodes the stream. I suppose the firmware on the card could be out of date, but that is supposed to be updated as needed.


----------



## morac

tazzmission said:


> Forget it, I switched to FIOS and they will be installing Sunday. Goodbye Comcast. I hate you!!!


Not sure how that gets you On Demand on your Premiere?


----------



## morac

Despite the web site saying it wasn't available in my area, I decided to check the list of providers in the settings and to my surprise, there was Xfinity. Then when I went to the Find Shows, there was Xfinity. Opened it and got an error for a few seconds, but then everything worked. I'm playing a video right now.

The only problem I've found is that if I press the jump ahead button, it starts fast forwarding and making a bonking noise and there's no way to stop that without backing out. Other than that it works, though occasionally I get errors starting, but when I try again it works. I also like how I can enable close captions for on demand, though I had an issue turning them off once.

Edit: For clarification, Xfinity on demand didn't show up under "Find TV..." Until I went to Settings -> Channels -> My Providers (where it was already checked) and I backed out and when back to TiVo Central.

Anyone know what it does if it needs to start a recording and you are using On Demand and there's no free tuners?


----------



## tazzmission

morac said:


> Not sure how that gets you On Demand on your Premiere?


It doesn't smart guy, I don't care about on demand anyway, just wanted to try it out before I switched is all. I've had so many issues with Comcast I'm glad to get rid of them. Faster internet is really my main reason for the switch to FIOS.


----------



## morac

tazzmission said:


> It doesn't smart guy, I don't care about on demand anyway, just wanted to try it out before I switched is all. I've had so many issues with Comcast I'm glad to get rid of them. Faster internet is really my main reason for the switch to FIOS.


From what I've heard Verizon isn't that much easier to deal with than Comcast (for example). I guess the grass is always greener....

Personally I'm getting 50 Mbps, 10 Mbps up with Comcast so I'm happy with them.


----------



## morac

I ended up speaking to someone at Comcast about the TiVo Premiere VOD while on the phone for a different reason. I was told you have to have a certain level of TV service to get the "TiVo Premiere service".

I also found it neat (or scary) that my TiVo Premiere now shows up on Comcast's troubleshooting page under my equipment.


----------



## CharlesH

morac said:


> I also found it neat (or scary) that my TiVo Premiere now shows up on Comcast's troubleshooting page under my equipment.


The way On Demand works, treating the TiVo as a OnDemand-capable set-top box with a funny way of sending commands, I am not surprised that their system has knowledge that you have a Premiere.


----------



## morac

CharlesH said:


> The way On Demand works, treating the TiVo as a OnDemand-capable set-top box with a funny way of sending commands, I am not surprised that their system has knowledge that you have a Premiere.


I suppose, though in that case they wouldn't have been able to add it until I actually used On Demand via the Première. They also would have no idea if I ever got rid of it, unless it goes away on its own if not used for a while. Interestingly the equipment box had been broken for a while. It was showing text say errors on their end until yesterday.


----------



## Chris Grant

A number of us have had a problem where we have the On Demand menus and upon selecting a program, it runs for a couple seconds, then freezes. I have two premieres that exhibited this behavior. The problem is that Comcast needs to set a flag in your cable card(s) to make it work. I just got off the phone with them and after hitting my cards with the update...it works! 

It may not solve it for everyone--but it's worth a try. Make your phone call and you may be pleasantly surprised! :up: If it doesn't work for you the next best bet is to exchange your cable cards for new ones. This recently solved a problem I had receiving premium channels, when just programming the old cards didn't work.


----------



## jrm01

tazzmission said:


> I'm in Pittsburgh, no Xfinity on demand on my 3 Premieres. The site says its available in my zip code. How do I get it?


It is here now, appeared last night. Works just fine.


----------



## outtherealways

I live in central jersey (burlington) My on demand is up and running today!


----------



## dswallow

Well it finally says it's available here in Long Branch, NJ. I guess I'm gonna have to switch over to Premiere's now. *sigh*

So much for any sort of prompt notification by email.


----------



## gonzotek

dswallow said:


> Well it finally says it's available here in Long Branch, NJ. I guess I'm gonna have to switch over to Premiere's now. *sigh*
> 
> So much for any sort of prompt notification by email.


Mine's been on in South Jersey since Friday night or Saturday morning and I still haven't received an notification from TiVo(and I definitely did sign up for it).


----------



## sar840t2

dswallow said:


> ...So much for any sort of prompt notification by email.


I got my email notification a couple of days after the fact


----------



## jjd416

Per TiVo's website: "Customers with a Cisco/Scientific Atlantic CableCARD will not have XFINITY On Demand available at this time."

I live in a "Mixed Market Zip Code" area and have a Cisco/Scientific CableCard. When will Cicsco/Scientifice Atlantic CableCards be supported?


----------



## morac

gonzotek said:


> Mine's been on in South Jersey since Friday night or Saturday morning and I still haven't received an notification from TiVo(and I definitely did sign up for it).


I'm in the same boat, though TiVo's site still claims I can't get it which might be the reason they never notified me.


----------



## dswallow

jjd416 said:


> Per TiVo's website: "Customers with a Cisco/Scientific Atlantic CableCARD will not have XFINITY On Demand available at this time."
> 
> I live in a "Mixed Market Zip Code" area and have a Cisco/Scientific CableCard. When will Cicsco/Scientifice Atlantic CableCards be supported?


I don't see that -- even searching Google, which brings up such a page, then going to that page, doesn't show that statement; my entire County is a Cisco/SA area, and my zip code shows up as available. I guess I'll be finding out the hard way.


----------



## jjd416

dswallow said:


> I don't see that -- even searching Google, which brings up such a page, then going to that page, doesn't show that statement; my entire County is a Cisco/SA area, and my zip code shows up as available. I guess I'll be finding out the hard way.


Click on this link: http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/2261

and scroll about half way down the page to the heading *"Application is not listed or will not launch"* and click on *"Click here to see if you are in a Mixed Market Zip Code"*.


----------



## morac

jjd416 said:


> Click on this link: http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/2261
> 
> and scroll about half way down the page to the heading "Application is not listed or will not launch" and click on "Click here to see if you are in a Mixed Market Zip Code".


I don't think that page has been updated in a while, since it only lists two mixed markets, so who knows how accurate it is. That said, it wouldn't surprise me if Cisco/SA markets got this last as that seems to be the norm for Comcast.


----------



## drebbe

Miami and South Florida added.


----------



## sbiller

drebbe said:


> Miami and South Florida added.


Miami-Ft. Lauderdale is the #16 Nielsen DMA in the country with 1.583 million TV Homes. Comcast in Miami-Ft. Lauderdale has approximately 70% penetration in the DMA.

*source*: http://www.comcastspotlight.com/markets/miami/312/market-info


----------



## jayfest

I'm not getting XOD in Voorhees, NJ, but I am getting it in Atlantic City, NJ. As of now, the TiVo website says "not available" for both ZIP codes. 

I can see that I have a Cisco/Scientific Atlanta cablecard in Voorhees. I remember that when we were using Comcast Boxes, I had a SA box in Voorhees, but a Motorola box in Atlantic City. Are we locked into the same brand of cablecard as the box we had? For quite a while, the VOD under the Motorola was much better than under the SA, but eventually, the SA caught up. Maybe I'm going to have to wait again. What brand of Comcast Box did you used to have, Morac?


----------



## morac

My area uses Motorola boxes and Motorola CableCARDs.


----------



## tomm1079

sbiller said:


> Miami-Ft. Lauderdale is the #16 Nielsen DMA in the country with 1.583 million TV Homes. Comcast in Miami-Ft. Lauderdale has approximately 70% penetration in the DMA.
> 
> *source*: http://www.comcastspotlight.com/markets/miami/312/market-info


still waiting on chicago!!!

http://www.comcastspotlight.com/markets/chicago/312/market-info


----------



## scottfll954

I just got XOD on my TIVO

it took about 30 mins to get it..

I had to to connect to FORCE A CONNECTION to server..

then a restart... ALL WORKS... (yeah!!!!)


----------



## brianric

On demand now available in Salem County NJ. Saves me from buying another Tivo.


----------



## rfryar

I had a tech over for 3 hours trying to get it working and finally was told it was a router problem in Rosedale. Once they rebooted that router on their end I was up and working.

However I have a few questions to others that have it working..

Does trick play work correctly for you? I find I can 20 second jump backwards, rewind, but when I try to jump 30 second forward it jumps almost to the end of the video every time. 

If you have trick play forward skipping working are you doing anything special? Ie fast forward instead of jump?

Rick


----------



## morac

I've found 30 second skip jumps to the end, sometimes gracefully and other times causing the video to get stuck on permanent fast forward. The usage instructions says the instant replay and 30 second skip buttons aren't for use with VOD so my guess is that they aren't implemented correctly.


----------



## johnh123

I don't think that has anything to do with tivo. With the regular comcast boxes, there is no instant replay or 30 sec skip. Those features just aren't available with xod.


----------



## seakurt

Jp3_99 said:


> I live in tacoma, and received the app on both of my premier 4's today. But every video on both Tivos stop playing after a couple seconds. Anyone else experiencing this?


yes, same here in North Seattle. Menu navigates fine but not matter what show I choose (HD, regular, whatever...) it plays for a second or two and then just stops. The counter keeps going, but the video never picks up again.


----------



## Chris Grant

seakurt said:


> yes, same here in North Seattle. Menu navigates fine but not matter what show I choose (HD, regular, whatever...) it plays for a second or two and then just stops. The counter keeps going, but the video never picks up again.


You need to call Comcast and have them hit the card with the "code" that enables VOD. It's a common problem in the Seattle area. If you also have older TiVos, make sure you have the cable card serial numbers so they will hit the correct card(s).


----------



## MichaelK

working here in central NJ off Hillsborough headend with moto cards. No email from anyone and no on screen notification- only inkling i had was morac's post so i went and checked and there it was.


----------



## Turtleboy

I didn't get any notification, but I just noticed that Xfinity On Demand is on my Tivo, and it works great too.


----------



## drebbe

Philadelphia added.


----------



## shiffrin

Just noticed Philadelphia. I live in Lancaster, PA, about 60 miles West of Philly and am very interested if others in this area have On Demand working.


----------



## stoli412

shiffrin said:


> Just noticed Philadelphia. I live in Lancaster, PA, about 60 miles West of Philly and am very interested if others in this area have On Demand working.


 I'm in Philadelphia (center city). I've forced a couple connections and reboots, and it's not appearing for me yet. I'm guessing it might take a day or 2 to get it up and running for everyone.

Did you check your ZIP code on the web page to see if Lancaster is included in the Philadelphia rollout?


----------



## shiffrin

stoli412 said:


> I'm in Philadelphia (center city). I've forced a couple connections and reboots, and it's not appearing for me yet. I'm guessing it might take a day or 2 to get it up and running for everyone.
> 
> Did you check your ZIP code on the web page to see if Lancaster is included in the Philadelphia rollout?


I checked my zip code and it said it wasn't available here. I also did a force connection and restart and didn't see it. I'll wait a few days and try again. Hopefully it will get here soon. The web page just said Philadelphia and not "Eastern Pennsylvania" or something like that so it may still take a while.


----------



## 241705

The TiVo site says Xfinity OnDemand in now in my zip, but I'm not seeing it yet.


----------



## morac

My zip code now finally shows as available. I've had it for about two weeks. Better late than never I guess.


----------



## 241705

I'd rather have your situation than mine.


----------



## morac

blackngold75 said:


> I'd rather have your situation than mine.


Someone at my office is in the same situation as you. His zip code says he has it, but last he checked he didn't.

Are you using Motorola or Cisco/SA cards? I think they are implementing Motorola first.

Also I had to actually go into the Video Providers menu in the Settings -> Channels menus before Xfinity showed up for me (though maybe it would have shown up eventually on it's own).


----------



## 241705

I have a Moto card. I also forced a couple of connections, then a reboot, just to see if Xfinity would show up in the list of providers. So far, no dice.


----------



## alokkola

MichaelK said:


> working here in central NJ off Hillsborough headend with moto cards. No email from anyone and no on screen notification- only inkling i had was morac's post so i went and checked and there it was.


I am in Hillsborough, NJ too. I see Xfinity VOD listed too but when I try and play, video freezes after couple seconds like some others have mentioned. Does it work fine for you? I called Comcast and they sent a "signal" but it did not fix both my Tivos.


----------



## morac

blackngold75 said:


> I have a Moto card. I also forced a couple of connections, then a reboot, just to see if Xfinity would show up in the list of providers. So far, no dice.


My first clue was that a "Purchase Controls" menu item showed up under settings. A day later VOD showed up. I think that is system dependent though as in some areas the purchase control option is in the VOD menus itself (press info for options).


----------



## jrtroo

Is anybody not resolving their VOD issues by following the instructions from the Tivo.com website on the xfinity pages?


----------



## shiffrin

I checked a bunch of zip codes West of Philly and it looks like it goes as far West as Gap which is still about 10 miles East of me. Hopefully the area will expand soon.


----------



## n8jones

Just forced a connection in the upper Bucks County area (North of Philadelphia) and got it! 

(Note that I didn't see the option until after a reboot, plus adding a PIN in the Purchase Control section. Not sure if it was just a timing issue, or if the system was really waiting for me to enter a PIN?)


----------



## sbiller

Philly info from Comcast Spotlight...

Philadelphia...
#4 Television Market in the Nation*
2.1 Million Cable Subscribers*
Cable penetration in Philadelphia is at 80.2% vs the US average of 60.6%*
Xfinity.com: #1 Most Visited Local Media Website in the Philadelphia DMA**
Xfinity.com: 1,515,000 Monthly Unique Page Views in the Philadelphia DMA**
Xfinity.com: 154-Million Monthly Page Views in the Philadelphia DMA**


----------



## mattack

Chris Grant said:


> You need to call Comcast and have them hit the card with the "code" that enables VOD.


Possibly dumb question. Is this different from/in addition to setting up/registering your cable cards?

My cable cards are currently NOT set up, so I'm getting pretty much the expanded basic channels. (Long story, some of them were previously in my now dead S3, and I switched around for various reasons.. Now I have one M in TivoHD and one in new Premiere 4..) I obviously am going to get them set up to the right devices at some point like they were in the past, but I'm wondering if getting VOD working will be BEYOND the regular setup.

(I also have an old drive I will plug in to my TivoHD to get shows off of, which will make the cablecard not linked again, so that's part of why I haven't dealt with it.)

Since I now have 6 tuners, it's *usually* enough (the only reason it's sometimes not enough is padding needs, since those use two tuners, even if they're the same channel).. so I probably don't NEED On Demand, but I might use it ONCE in a while.


----------



## morac

sbiller said:


> Philly info from Comcast Spotlight...
> 
> Philadelphia...
> #4 Television Market in the Nation*
> 2.1 Million Cable Subscribers*
> Cable penetration in Philadelphia is at 80.2% vs the US average of 60.6%*
> Xfinity.com: #1 Most Visited Local Media Website in the Philadelphia DMA**
> Xfinity.com: 1,515,000 Monthly Unique Page Views in the Philadelphia DMA**
> Xfinity.com: 154-Million Monthly Page Views in the Philadelphia DMA**


It probably helps that Comcast HQ is in Philadelphia.


----------



## sehale

I just checked and I now have it - Newark, DE 19702. I had signed up to be notified when it was available but never got an email. I just went to the Search area and found it. It doesn't say Xfinity On Demand - just Xfinity. But it works fine!


----------



## sbiller

morac said:


> It probably helps that Comcast HQ is in Philadelphia.


So here is the question I keep considering... will the availability of XFINITY On Demand and the launch of the TiVo Stream to over 10 million Comcast customers make a difference for TiVo's retail sales in the next few quarters?


----------



## morac

sbiller said:


> So here is the question I keep considering... will the availability of XFINITY On Demand and the launch of the TiVo Stream to over 10 million Comcast customers make a difference for TiVo's retail sales in the next few quarters?


Probably not, since no one outside of TiVo users really knows about any of this. Comcast certainty isn't going to recommend new customers go out and buy a Premiere when signing up for Xfinity. They will simply push their boxes as always.


----------



## drebbe

General consumer awareness of TiVo is low and word of mouth is a slow process.

This is getting off topic a bit, but I see adding Xfinity OnDemand to TiVo as removing a barrier for people to dump their Comcast DVR and get a TiVo. When I have discussed with a few friends they were willing to consider TiVo if it had OnDemand, but the conversation would quickly turn to upfront cost and the number of months to break even on the TiVo versus renting a box from Comcast. 

It's when we talk about the Mini that people get interested. Having one TiVo and then a couple of (hopefully low cost) TiVo Mini in the house is where my friends really start to become intrigued because of the potential cost savings.


----------



## timstack8969

I live in a CISCO cable card area (Comcast of Garden State, NJ) after reading thru this thread is it true that because my area is CISCO this XFINITY ONDEMAND from Comcast won't be available to me?


----------



## jrtroo

ISN'T available. Not WON'T. However, no timelines provided.


----------



## shiffrin

I've done more zipcode checking in the Lancaster, PA area. I live in 17601 but I checked on 17602 (across town) and the web page says it is available. Has Comcast ever increased their coverage in a local area over time? Has anyone found a Comcast phone number or email address to get questions like this answered?


----------



## morac

shiffrin said:


> Has anyone found a Comcast phone number or email address to get questions like this answered?


One of the phone techs I spoke to about a completely different issue seemed somewhat knowledgeable about TiVo Premiere support or at least the account side aspects of it. You need a certain level of service with Comcast for VOD to work.

Comcast needs to know you have a Premiere for VOD to work, but I believe that part happens automatically when you run the VOD app. All I know is my Premiere showed up under the equipment page on Comcast's web site after I used VOD.


----------



## 241705

Got home tonight and Xfinity OnDemand was there on my Premiere. Works great.


----------



## Anthos

I just checked my Xl 4 this morning and I was shocked to see the VoD option there. Downingtown PA all set up!


----------



## shiffrin

Glad to hear that it is in Downingtown. I called Comcast today to see if I could find out if it is going to be in Lancaster soon and got nowhere. He told me it wasn't available anywhere in the area. The Tivo web site says it is not in my zipcode but is in other close zipcodes. The Comcast person disagreed with that. Since Comcast is rolling this out, I would assume that they supply the zipcode list to Tivo who puts in on their web page. If that is correct, why does the web page say it is available on the other side of Lancaster?


----------



## morac

shiffrin said:


> Glad to hear that it is in Downingtown. I called Comcast today to see if I could find out if it is going to be in Lancaster soon and got nowhere. He told me it wasn't available anywhere in the area. The Tivo web site says it is not in my zipcode but is in other close zipcodes. The Comcast person disagreed with that. Since Comcast is rolling this out, I would assume that they supply the zipcode list to Tivo who puts in on their web page. If that is correct, why does the web page say it is available on the other side of Lancaster?


Who know how TiVo gets the data. I know TiVo's web site continued to report it wasn't available in my area for a few weeks after it showed up on my box. For other people it says it's available on the web site, when it's not on their box.


----------



## mike cip

Working here in downingtown = comcast cable of Coatesville 

Pretty cool now time to get another TiVo for the family room to replace the comcast DVR 

And a 4 tuner for my cave


----------



## GoEagles

I can't believe it's finally available in Philadelphia, but my experience so far hasn't been the greatest. If you have to scroll through a lot of content, i.e., list of music videos, it seems after scrolling for a few seconds, you are the top of the list of available videos all over again and have to page back down to start from scratch, from what I can see, no way to search for specific items. 

Besides that, I thought this would never go anywhere, but it's here!


----------



## morac

GoEagles said:


> I can't believe it's finally available in Philadelphia, but my experience so far hasn't been the greatest. If you have to scroll through a lot of content, i.e., list of music videos, it seems after scrolling for a few seconds, you are the top of the list of available videos all over again and have to page back down to start from scratch, from what I can see, no way to search for specific items.
> 
> Besides that, I thought this would never go anywhere, but it's here!


It's easier to use TiVo's search to find what you want. Everything that's available via VOD has an Xfinity logo.

Personally I find the actually playback interface works much better than my cable box. Response to trickplay command is near instantaneous on the Premiere. My cable box, not so much.


----------



## mickpetey

Is there a way to disable non-HD VOD?


----------



## morac

mickpetey said:


> Is there a way to disable non-HD VOD?


I don't think so, but there is a HD category. Everything in there is HD.


----------



## jwmccnn99

Here near Boston we have had the Xfinity app for a while but it has been in SD. Noticed tonight that all Xfinity menus are now in HD. Looks great!


----------



## drebbe

Indiana added.


----------



## MichaelK

alokkola said:


> I am in Hillsborough, NJ too. I see Xfinity VOD listed too but when I try and play, video freezes after couple seconds like some others have mentioned. Does it work fine for you? I called Comcast and they sent a "signal" but it did not fix both my Tivos.


It did that yesterday during the afternoon- kept having to left arrow and resume- but not before or after. I just assumed the system wasn't stable at the time due to the hurricane- or so many people were home trying VOD that the system was taxed. Didn't realize it's a widespread thing.


----------



## tomm1079

drebbe said:


> Indiana added.


only time i have ever wished i was in indiana instead of illinois


----------



## Sylvia Caras

I used Xfinity on Demand to find Season 7 of The Closer and watch several of the final episodes that I had missed. 

I was startled by several minutes of the major advertiser, Dish TV. 

And my programmed 30 second skip on a universal remote wouldn't work - fast forward did the trick. I didn't test with the peanut; I guess I should have.

Also, after I'd done this, I noticed the option to access my desktop was no longer in My Shows. There might not be a connection, and there's nothing waiting on the desktop, but it used to appear.

Sylvia


----------



## beejay

drebbe said:


> Indiana added.


Just got my e-mail that it is available. (Hadn't seen this post earlier).

Surprised to see all (most?) of Indiana is included.

It's working for me.


----------



## redwoodtree

Living in Seattle, I struggled with Comcast support to get them to fix the "freezing" problem. Finally I exchanged the Moto card for a new one from the Comcast office in North Seattle and the video from on demand started working. What a pain, but it's working now.


----------



## b_scott

tomm1079 said:


> damn you tivo/comcast!
> 
> Chicago is a big market!


agreed, i'm here too. Why is this by market anyway?


----------



## bryan4980

b_scott said:


> agreed, i'm here too. Why is this by market anyway?


Almost feels like they are doing the states around us just to screw with us.


----------



## cheneyp

Got it up and running in Windsor CT last night. Required a restart and the icon appeared. Works well!


----------



## Scottie99

bryan4980 said:


> Almost feels like they are doing the states around us just to screw with us.


I feel that way in Baltimore Md. They are doing all over Southern PA and Western Md. But the actual Metro regions of DC and Baltimore are being shunned.


----------



## gothaggis

comcast of baltimore city is beyond terrible so it really doesn't surprise me we don't have it yet.


----------



## shiffrin

Scottie99 said:


> I feel that way in Baltimore Md. They are doing all over Southern PA and Western Md. But the actual Metro regions of DC and Baltimore are being shunned.


I wish they were doing Southern Pennsylvania. All I see is Philadelphia.


----------



## speedy2

I entered my zip code (06360) and it says VOD is available in my area but my cable system uses SA equipment. The entire system does. Is this a mistake on TiVo's part for listing that it's available in my area? Has there been a change and now SA equipment is working with VOD? The app does not show up on my TiVo Premiere.


----------



## johnh123

Seems like a long pause here, and still no Chicago...


----------



## gp0152

speedy2 said:


> I entered my zip code (06360) and it says VOD is available in my area but my cable system uses SA equipment. The entire system does. Is this a mistake on TiVo's part for listing that it's available in my area? Has there been a change and now SA equipment is working with VOD? The app does not show up on my TiVo Premiere.


The Tivo FAQ about Xfinity On Demand says that the service won't be available for SA cable systems at this time. I verified this on a call with Comcast of Garden State. Seems we (SA system users) are always last to get the innovation. My contact at Comcast indicated to be 'looking at 2nd or 3rd quarter next year'.


----------



## seakurt

It took weeks and literally half a dozen phone calls (plus 1 trip to exchange cable card) but Xfinity is now working. In case this helps anyone else... the bit that was missing for me (probably the only problem from the beginning) was that their system didn't have my Host ID or Data id numbers found on the "CableCard(tm) Pairing" menu. Once they added those and then pinged the device again it was happy.


----------



## drebbe

johnh123 said:


> Seems like a long pause here, and still no Chicago...


TiVo announces earnings on Wednesday afternoon. Last earnings call we heard about the next markets where Xfinity VOD was coming to TiVo. Fingers crossed for Chicago as well.

I'll post any news on Xfinity VOD, Mini, or Stream unless someone here beats me to it.


----------



## johnh123

Hmm...nothing about any new markets being turned on...Why must they try us so?


----------



## DubVBenz

Yea, if they can't get this figured out for the DC Metro area (6 million people) by the time my subscription is up in the summer, I'm dumping this hunk of junk. Slow to do everything, buggy, expensive. I might have well built my own HTPC at each TV, since all this is is a buggy implementation on top of old Linux using crappy mobile phone hardware from 4 years ago.


----------



## Ceciliachavez75

Hi everyone,
So after 3 calls to Comcast xfinity i finally have my on demand working. It took 3 reflashing and after the last one it took a few days to get back to normal. I actually thought i would have to get a new M-card but i luckily do not. Hope you all have luck getting it repaired.
UPDATE: SORRY WRONG THREAD


----------



## Tim in WA

Jp3_99 said:


> I live in tacoma, and received the app on both of my premier 4's today. But every video on both Tivos stop playing after a couple seconds. Anyone else experiencing this?


I didn't see that you posted as to whether or not you ever got your Premiere 4 to work with On Demand. I'm in the Kent, WA area and just got a Premiere 4 and am having the same issue. I've had four different Comcast techs try to reinitialize or otherwise address my CableCard with no success in getting On Demand to stop freezing up after a couple of seconds. Now they want to send a service tech out with a pocketful of cards. I'm not holding my breath that will work. One of the techs (out of the six I talked to) mentioned a software update on the Comcast end coming out on Dec 13th which "should" fix the problem for the Premiere 4 and Premiere 4 XL.

I'm interested to see if anyone in the Seattle/Tacoma area has had any luck with getting a Premiere 4 to actually work with On Demand. The app shows up fine and menu navigation works fine, it's only the freezing while trying to watch a show that I'm having issues with. Thanks.


----------



## caddyroger

Tim in WA said:


> I didn't see that you posted as to whether or not you ever got your Premiere 4 to work with On Demand. I'm in the Kent, WA area and just got a Premiere 4 and am having the same issue. I've had four different Comcast techs try to reinitialize or otherwise address my CableCard with no success in getting On Demand to stop freezing up after a couple of seconds. Now they want to send a service tech out with a pocketful of cards. I'm not holding my breath that will work. One of the techs (out of the six I talked to) mentioned a software update on the Comcast end coming out on Dec 13th which "should" fix the problem for the Premiere 4 and Premiere 4 XL.
> 
> I'm interested to see if anyone in the Seattle/Tacoma area has had any luck with getting a Premiere 4 to actually work with On Demand. The app shows up fine and menu navigation works fine, it's only the freezing while trying to watch a show that I'm having issues with. Thanks.


I live in the South east of Tacoma. About 6:30 I turned on demand to watch Chicago Fire to check this area. It still is playing after 20 minutes.


----------



## Tim in WA

caddyroger said:


> I live in the South east of Tacoma. About 6:30 I turned on demand to watch Chicago Fire to check this area. It still is playing after 20 minutes.


Are you using a Premier 4, or an earlier Premiere or other TiVo? The one tech indicated that the Comcast software issue was with the premiere 4 and 4XL.

Thanks!


----------



## caddyroger

Tim in WA said:


> Are you using a Premier 4, or an earlier Premiere or other TiVo? The one tech indicated that the Comcast software issue was with the premiere 4 and 4XL.
> 
> Thanks!


I am using the elite


----------



## Tim in WA

A quick update to my previous posts. The Comcast/Xfinity technician came out this morning. They were just trained on the Premiere 4 boxes within the last week. There are three issues specific to the Premiere 4 boxes that are all fixed on the Comcast end with the correct settings. One issue is ON Demand freezing a few seconds in, and one is about 10 minutes in. I don't remember where the third occurs. The technician knew exactly who to call and had On Demand up and running in minutes. Unfortunately, the customer doesn't have access to the same resources, and the people in the call centers (even the call center specific to the CableCards) don't seem to know how to deal with the problem. The tech agreed that the call center should be able to do the same thing without a service call, but the bottom line is he got it up and working. Anyone else with the same issue, just keep on Comcast until they get it fixed for you.


----------



## tetu81

Just went to the TiVo site and see new markets launched (including mine!!):

Colorado*
Fresno, CA
Indiana*
Kansas City, MO*
Maryland*
Miami, FL/South Florida*
Minnesota*
New England/Boston Area*
New Jersey*
Olathe, KS
Philadelphia, PA
Pittsburgh, PA/Tri-State Area*
Portland, OR
Sacramento, CA
San Francisco Bay Area
Santa Barbara, CA
Seattle/Tacoma, WA & Western WA*
Washington DC
West Virgina*
Virgina*


----------



## drebbe

With the DC metro area added, I think Atlanta, Chicago, Houston are the only 3 really big Comcast markets left. But maybe I've missed something?


----------



## Scottie99

drebbe said:


> With the DC metro area added, I think Atlanta, Chicago, Houston are the only 3 really big Comcast markets left. But maybe I've missed something?


Not sure how big of a market but DC Metro and Maryland are included but noticeably absent is Baltimore City and Baltimore County.


----------



## gothaggis

yeah i live in Baltimore City and am pretty pissed off we haven't been added yet. It's silly.


----------



## Humble

Is the On Demand you are receiving through Tivo an exact duplicate of the actual Comcast On Demand or is it just used to rent movies and pay for TV shows, etc.?


----------



## morac

Humble said:


> Is the On Demand you are receiving through Tivo an exact duplicate of the actual Comcast On Demand or is it just used to rent movies and pay for TV shows, etc.?


The UI isn't the same, but all the programs available are, so there are free programs.


----------



## vectorcatch

gothaggis said:


> yeah i live in Baltimore City and am pretty pissed off we haven't been added yet. It's silly.


Do you happen to be using Cisco/scientific Atlanta cablecards? That's what we have in Howard county and we are not included as well. I remember Margaret mentioning a while ago that they currently only work with Motorola cablecards.

I haven't yet seen it work anywhere with the Cisco/SA cards.


----------



## Humble

morac said:


> The UI isn't the same, but all the programs available are, so there are free programs.


Thank you for the quick response. It is much appreciated.


----------



## lynnalexandra

I checked back on this thread - and was delighted to find that on demand is now working in DC. But it's not working. I see xfinity on demand option. I click on it and find the show I want to watch (and yes - the full offerings are available). But when I click on it it says there's a problem. Here's a quote:

Service Error

We're sorry. We cannot process your order at this time. Please try again. If problem persists please call 1-800-xfinity. Reference (CL-17) when calling. The local code is (rivocardio-ch20a39.comcast.com).

Seeing a post above about how the comcast call centers may not be able to resolve the issues with on demand on tivo's, I thought I'd check here for any wisdom. We happen to be having a technician come out Monday for another comcast problem. It sure would be nice if the technician who came out was familiar with this issue. I'd like to call tech support and add this problem to the list for the Monday visit. For those who may have experience, is there a particular kind of expertise I should ask for. My particular problem isn't the freezing. No shows will load at all.

I happen to have literally spent 5 half hour phone calls with Comcast this past week - just to resolve billing issues (they charged me $16.99 for a dvr box I don't have - turns out they were charging me for my own tivo premier). In the course of trying to resolve the billing errors, they cut off my premium channels the first time, cut of my own hd box the second, etc. Now it turns out my box is broken and I do need a service call on top of the previous four calls that were all in error.

I'd love to get this problem taken care of in one visit. My experience with comcast has been terrible (as is everyone's, I know). Anybody having this particular issue where the shows won't load. Any suggestions when I call for help? This is on a Tivo Elite. I also have a Tivo Premier.

Thanks.
Lynn.


----------



## johnh123

I think you want to call tivo, and they can do a three way call with comcast to get it fixed for you.


----------



## PatrickNSF

In reading through the thread, I'm unclear as to how long I should expect Xfinity on Demand to show up on our new TiVo Premiere. The unit was installed on Thursday but it's still not appearing in the menu.


----------



## marktheman20

I live in DC. I am having the same issue with CL-17. Comcast has no idea how to fix?


----------



## gothaggis

vectorcatch said:


> Do you happen to be using Cisco/scientific Atlanta cablecards? That's what we have in Howard county and we are not included as well. I remember Margaret mentioning a while ago that they currently only work with Motorola cablecards.
> 
> I haven't yet seen it work anywhere with the Cisco/SA cards.


Nope, I have a Motorola cablecard


----------



## mattack

Humble said:


> Is the On Demand you are receiving through Tivo an exact duplicate of the actual Comcast On Demand or is it just used to rent movies and pay for TV shows, etc.?


There are free shows (as someone else said). Most of the NETWORK shows cannot be fast forwarded at all, IIRC.

One interesting thing is that at least SOME of the free content has very little commercials -- e.g. The Daily Show/Colbert Report. Though I saw one instance recently where even the On Demand program cut off too early, so it didn't have the end gag when the host says goodbye.

I have used it sporadically, even sometimes for shows that I had on my TiVo, so I could watch the HD version, and I had recorded the SD version. (Standard drive size in a Premiere 4 is tiny, plus even a 2 TB drive wouldn't let me hoard up shows as long as I like to if they were all HD.)


----------



## lynnalexandra

John - I will take your advice and call Tivo and have them conference in Comcast. Otherwise it will never happen.

Comcast was here for another issue yesterday (of course they only got it half right - and half wrong. Now on 7 interactions - 5 calls, one tech visit and one stop at the Comcast office - they have yet to be able to do a single thing correctly. Every time I interact with them, they screw up something else in my service. Monday they replaced a broken HD box - and it gets SD channels but the HD says I don't have HD service - which I do.)

Anyway - the technician attempted to fix the on demand on my tivo elite. He called comcast and did something. Told us it would take 1/2 an hour to update and start working. 29 hours later we still don't get on demand. 

I believe my best chance is calling Tivo - but may not get time to do that until the weekend.

Lynn.


----------



## WVZR1

Can anyone confirm VOD working in the WV "eastern panhandle"?

Charles Town, Ranson or Harpers Ferry areas? TiVo inquiry for zip-code 25414 says yes! I had 2 cable-card CSR's agree and mention the card needs a "locale" code entered by billing and they insist it's NOT available and would like to argue! This is actually my first "bad experiencee" with Comcast. I guess until this AM you could have considered me a "fanboy"! Now I'm not so sure!

I got it to the point it would play a VOD for 20 seconds and freeze. I unplugged the TiVo and restarted went to VOD and got an error code CL-14 but I could see the menu and select from it!

-------------------------------
UPDATE: From my browser it says "Congrats VOD available" zip 25414

TiVo says that from their web-page in their facility it says NOT. We both used the same link from the TiVo.com "home-page" while we were on the phone! Imagine that!

http://www3.tivo.com/products/tivo-walkthrough/tv-source/cable/tivo-comcast/index.html

I added the link so I could access it later "as it was" to confirm a change or NOT by TiVo! Funny thing is I can get to the menu, the shows and it starts to play BUT freezes at 20 seconds, I guess it means "coming soon" though!


----------



## WVZR1

A bit of an "update" - still not working and Comcast wanted to start at "my drop" to sort the problem and I asked why? They had no idea why! They do know it's a problem in the area and the technician that called me mentioned that another technician that owns a TiVo has the same issues and brought his to work to show "management". I guess that's a plus - a tech with a TiVo with the same problems!! I'll just wait. 

ON DEMAND? Soon "maybe"!!!!


----------



## DubVBenz

Scottie99 said:


> Not sure how big of a market but DC Metro and Maryland are included but noticeably absent is Baltimore City and Baltimore County.


Alexandria city is literally across the river and even used to be a part of D.C. and is not included.


----------



## weaver

DubVBenz said:


> Alexandria city is literally across the river and even used to be a part of D.C. and is not included.


Alexandria City is probably not included because it is a Scientific Atlanta area.


----------



## WVZR1

ON DEMAND IS WORKING in the "Eastern Panhandle of the Wild & Wonderful"

There IS a code that needs to be added to the Cable-Card" that pretty much just tells it that it's in a TiVo Premiere product and to add the functionality!! Being just "days" into it's availability the information has been slow to get to those that need to "understand"!! 

As quickly as Comcast resolved the issue and knowing that TiVo on two calls from me asking availability and being told that it ISN'T even though the "web-check" said yes from my browser I guess I'm back to being a Comcast "fanboy"! I can't say I enjoy the pricing but I've never had a "service issue" that wasn't easily resolved.


----------



## slowbiscuit

drebbe said:


> With the DC metro area added, I think Atlanta, Chicago, Houston are the only 3 really big Comcast markets left. But maybe I've missed something?


Really surprised that the ATL is not getting the love given that they've been a Comcast tech premiere market for a while now.


----------



## morac

WVZR1 said:


> There IS a code that needs to be added to the Cable-Card" that pretty much just tells it that it's in a TiVo Premiere product and to add the functionality!!


Technically code doesn't need to be added to the CableCard, but to the account. It should theoretically happen automatically when the Premiere connects to the Comcast On Demand servers, but isn't in some cases.

If you look at http://customer.comcast.com, you should see your Premiere listed in the user equipment section.


----------



## CharlesH

mattack said:


> There are free shows (as someone else said). Most of the NETWORK shows cannot be fast forwarded at all, IIRC.
> 
> One interesting thing is that at least SOME of the free content has very little commercials -- e.g. The Daily Show/Colbert Report. Though I saw one instance recently where even the On Demand program cut off too early, so it didn't have the end gag when the host says goodbye.


The business about whether you can FF a particular program or not works exactly the same way on the Comcast set-top box. As best as I can tell, the content you can see on TiVo Xfinity On Demand is identical to the offering on the set-top box, for both free and pay-per-view content. And just as on the set-top box, you can set a purchase PIN on the TiVo for the paid content.


----------



## WVZR1

morac said:


> Technically code doesn't need to be added to the CableCard, but to the account. It should theoretically happen automatically when the Premiere connects to the Comcast On Demand servers, but isn't in some cases.
> 
> If you look at http://customer.comcast.com, you should see your Premiere listed in the user equipment section.


There's only my "owner owned cable modem" NO cable box. The technician I spoke to today said "card" and I asked specifically "billing" (which I thought) or "card" and he mentioned again "card"! I'll check from time to time. It appears to function as well as my neighbor's Comcast box.


----------



## morac

WVZR1 said:


> There's only my "owner owned cable modem" NO cable box. The technician I spoke to today said "card" and I asked specifically "billing" (which I thought) or "card" and he mentioned again "card"! I'll check from time to time. It appears to function as well as my neighbor's Comcast box.


He might be changing settings under "card" somewhere on your account, but techs can't change the cards themselves, nor should they ever need to.


----------



## WVZR1

morac said:


> He might be changing settings under "card" somewhere on your account, but techs can't change the cards themselves, nor should they ever need to.


This WAS NOT a "road technician"! I'm merely passing on what I was TOLD and he identified him self as JOE, I'm a Comcast Technician and working on your issues with "on demand" when I answered the phone! I didn't check "credentials"! I don't need to debate the service BUT I do ask relevant questions. It works - I'm happy - Joe's likely enjoying his Friday evening. Nuff said!


----------



## mpnret

When scrolling through XOD movies it often repeats pages making it a long process to get to the end of the list. Anyone else getting this?


----------



## CharlesH

mpnret said:


> When scrolling through XOD movies it often repeats pages making it a long process to get to the end of the list. Anyone else getting this?


I've noticed this too. I thought I was hitting the wrong key, but maybe I'm not.


----------



## slrdc

marktheman20 said:


> I live in DC. I am having the same issue with CL-17. Comcast has no idea how to fix?


I'm also having the CL-17 service error with locale code tivocardio-ch2-a3p.comcast.com and a few other codes depending on when I try.

I can see my Tivo Premiere on the Comcast's customer support page, so I think my account setting is OK.

The funny thing is that these locale codes look like hostnames, but when you try to do dns lookup on them they don't have IP addresses. But the equivalent tivocardio-xxx.sys.comcast.net host names exist. So maybe one of their servers is giving out the wrong hostnames to their streaming servers when we try to watch a movie, at least in the DC area.

And again, who in Comcast wants to/can troubleshoot this?


----------



## DCABuckeye

marktheman20 said:


> I live in DC. I am having the same issue with CL-17. Comcast has no idea how to fix?


I am also getting this error message in Washington, and I have spent countless hours with Comcast trying to get someone, anyone can address the issue to no avail. I'll spare you the trying details, but in the end, they are now saying we have to have a special new cable card to activate On Demand. I'm sure you're getting the same thing, that we can get all the way to "watch now" and then the CL17 error. Nobody anywhere at Comcast seems the least bit interested in resolving this issue. Any updates from anyone else? Thanks!


----------



## SQUIDWARD360

I don't even get that far when I select On Demand in NOVA before I get the error. But I don't have the patience to call Comcast to fix it. Every solution is to send a tech out and they just call into a different support center to fix it for them over the phone. I just check into this thread to see if someone else has solved the problem with Comcast.


----------



## DCABuckeye

SQUIDWARD360 said:


> I don't even get that far when I select On Demand in NOVA before I get the error. But I don't have the patience to call Comcast to fix it. Every solution is to send a tech out and they just call into a different support center to fix it for them over the phone. I just check into this thread to see if someone else has solved the problem with Comcast.


Tivo On Demand is not yet available in NOVA zip codes. So far, it's apparently only available in all of Washington, DC.


----------



## tetu81

I'm working with Paul in Comcast Tier 2 support and he tells me he has 3 other escalations for the exact same issue (CL-17) so I think we've gotten their attention. He has been extremely responsive and calls me with daily updates. No luck yet but I do feel like they are working on it.

DC here (20005), wanting to use my Christmas present!!


----------



## SQUIDWARD360

DCABuckeye said:


> Tivo On Demand is not yet available in NOVA zip codes. So far, it's apparently only available in all of Washington, DC.


My zip code comes up as available, it says Virginia on the list and the app is on my Tivo. I expect it to be working.


----------



## coold8

Can confirm here in Pentagon City, Arlington, VA I do not have it yet, nor is my zip code coming up in the database.... can't wait for it, but at least I have on my 360.


----------



## pmm1221

I'm in Montgomery County, MD and I'm experiencing the problem where the video begins to play then freezes after a few seconds. After 3 calls to Comcast and being sent to tier 2 support, they have scheduled someone to come to my house on Tuesday.

It's frustrating because person I talked to on the phone yesterday said that everything looked fine on my end and that it was likely an issue on their end.

What is interesting about this problem is that the video will always play a few seconds even when resuming from a place in the middle of the video. So if I fast forward or allow the video to play longer (the progress bar moves buy the video is frozen), it will play a few seconds from wherever the progress bar left off.

Does anyone know what Comcast actually has to do to fix this problem? I doubt they really need someone to come to house.


----------



## DubVBenz

weaver said:


> Alexandria City is probably not included because it is a Scientific Atlanta area.


Can you explain? Is the backbone in Alexandria a different network that is subcontracted to Comcast here or something ? I'm not familiar at all with the differences..


----------



## lynnalexandra

This is extraordinarily frustrating.

After the technician - and my first call to comcast yielded no results, I called Tivo to do a three-way call. That call took 2 hours. After a long time, a technician who seemed knowledgeable, insisted that the billing department had to add codes. He transferred us (me and Tivo) to billing. I expressed concern that I'd been back and forth and that nobody seemed to know the answer. He insisted that billing would know what to do.

Well - billing was clueless. Clearly one of the most inexperienced I've dealt with (and most of comcast is inept). He dragged us through almost an hour of pointless discussion - and said it was a technical issue. We (me and Tivo) again expressed concern that a seemingly knowledgable technician said it was for billing to add the code (by the way - I think this is correct - that billing has to add the code). We got the billing guy to agree to conference in a technician but not leave us. So the three of us were on hold - for perhaps 15-20 minutes - and then comcast dropped the call. Of course they did not call back. The tivo rep and I were incredulous. She walked me through the cable card menus so I knew where to access info - but there was nothing she could do about comcast's inability to figure this out.

I decided to try billing again myself - now going into the fourth hour for that day. I got somebody who seemed more knowledgable. Had some idea that codes needed to be added. But he said he needed info from my cable cards (like mac address and some others) - and those fields were either zeroes, blank or unknown when I accessed the cable card information on the Tivo. He said only a technician could get that information on to the card - and he insisted I needed a technician out - for the second time.

So a technician came - took one hour - calling the inside lines that we don't have access to. He thought they entered the right codes - and said it would take 4-5 hours to go through. (Now I had been told by one of the better technicians on the phone that the result would should up within 1 or 2 minutes - and to not let a technician leave without waiting to see if it worked). I told the technician this at my house - but he insisted that the office said it would take 4 -5 hours. He did give me his personal cell phone - and the inside phone number to call (the one he had called).

Of course, that evening it was not working still. I called the technician - he did not return my call. I called the number he gave me - but it was just for insiders bc. it asked for my technician id to put me through.

So that didn't work. 

Friday I called the DC government department of cable vision for help. The woman called me yesterday at the end of the day. I plan to call her back this afternoon. Some folks in my neighborhood claimed to get good results through this office. usually that's over billing disputes, though. I don't know if this DC employee can get me some real help with comcast.

Meantime I'm paying for an hd box - just so I can have on demand on at least one tv. I'd like to return the box - but can't get the on demand working on the Tivo.

If I find somebody knowledgeable - and they'll give me a direct extension, I'll post here. Please - if anybody else gets more information, post back as well.

Lynn.


----------



## weaver

DubVBenz said:


> Can you explain? Is the backbone in Alexandria a different network that is subcontracted to Comcast here or something ? I'm not familiar at all with the differences..


Scientific Atlanta is an equipment supplier (now owned by Cisco), TiVo doesn't have OnDemand for any areas using Scientific Atlanta equipment.


----------



## Topmounter

Should I be seeing poster art?


----------



## tetu81

12 days after first contacting TiVo and Comcast, I'm happy to report that I finally watched an Xfinity on Demand offering on my TiVo Premier XL4 in Washington, DC 20005. I expect a follow up call from my contact at Comcast. I'll ask him the best way to help others experiencing CL-17.


----------



## lynnalexandra

Tetu81 - thank you. So glad to hear somebody in DC has the on demand working. If you do hear back from Comcast, I wonder if they'd tell you what codes have to be added?

(I've been working on this since Dec. 15)

Thank you.
Lynn.


----------



## lynnalexandra

Marcella Hicks - of the DC office of Cable - just called me. She said she will make sure this gets taken care of (and that comcast should not be rolling out services, as they often do, without training their staff about it). She's going to contact a technical engineer at Comcast. She sounded assured that this would get taken care of. If and when it does, I'll post back here.

Lynn.


----------



## DCABuckeye

After three weeks Tivo Premiere Comcast VOD is now working!!! Absolutely flawless now that it's working. Was it worth all this aggrivation? In the long run, yes. But lord Comcast, why can't you all talk to each other?!!!


----------



## BORIF

has word of Comcast Scientific Atlanta boxes getting VOD ever been mentioned? Seems like a huge part of the market is on the outside looking in :-(


----------



## sbiller

BORIF said:


> has word of Comcast Scientific Atlanta boxes getting VOD ever been mentioned? Seems like a huge part of the market is on the outside looking in :-(


Its been mentioned by @tivodesign on twitter. I took her response as "its being worked but no timeline at this time".


----------



## slrdc

DCABuckeye said:


> After three weeks Tivo Premiere Comcast VOD is now working!!! Absolutely flawless now that it's working. Was it worth all this aggrivation? In the long run, yes. But lord Comcast, why can't you all talk to each other?!!!


It started working for me too now. Yay!


----------



## b_scott

no Chicago still.


----------



## robertne

Nope we continue to be the redheaded step child of comcast. I wish we could get a real provider in here other than crapcast and u-suck. Short of going to satellite, cable options in the burbs are horrible! It would totally rock if we could get Google or Verizon in here.


----------



## lynnalexandra

Follow Up from DC:

Marcella Hicks of the DC govt office of cable, was helpful. She found a supervisor (new on the job and clueless - but at least connected and could make things happen). This supervisor first called me, left a message and left the wrong phone number to return the call. I called Marcella Hicks again. She got this comcast supervisor to call again. This time he left the correct phone number - but his voice mail wasn't set up - on either his cell phone or desk phone. But - Marcella was on him - and he called again until he reached me Thursday at 5. He is off Friday and Saturday - but he escalated this - and got an appointment set up for Friday at 4:30 (the earliest I could get home).

When the very knowledgeable technician showed up (pulled from the Commercial division), we looked at the tv - and Voila! On demand was working. Nobody has been able to say what happened - bc. it was not this supervisor of technician who got it working. But I guess Comcast is working on it somewhere.

For anybody struggling with Comcast in DC (not the region, but DC proper) - save yourselves a lot of aggravation and just call Marcella Hicks (202) 671-0065. She will get things taken care of - but Maryland and Virginia are outside her jurisdiction.

I wonder if they've fixed the on demand for all DC customers. I think they're doing this case by case - or chunk by chunk. Doesn't seem to be a full scale solution. There's no documentation any of the supervisors or techs can find and refer to when they encounter this. Nobody there knows what's going on. So I consider it a miracle that someone, somehow got the right codes entered and on demand is working.


----------



## Doit2it

Upgraded to the XL4 at Christmas. I'm in Nashville, TN on Xfinity with Mcard.

How do you know you have OnDemand in your market?

Do you get a Tivo message when OnDemand is available in your market?

How do you access OnDemand via Tivo? Tune to channel 001 or OnDemand Tivo menus?

Thanks.

Update: Nevermind, I just answered my own questions and signed up for the email notification on the Tivo website.


----------



## slowbiscuit

http://www3.tivo.com/products/tivo-walkthrough/tv-source/cable/tivo-comcast/index.html

The rollout is as slow as molasses and you have no idea when it will come to anywhere, which is not surprising considering the two companies involved.


----------



## morac

slowbiscuit said:


> The rollout is as slow as molasses and you have no idea when it will come to anywhere, which is not surprising considering the two companies involved.


The rollout was slow originally (only 2 markets for about 5 months), but the rollout sped up dramatically, with all the remaining markets appearing over the course of a month.

I think they are "done" for now since they haven't updated it for a while now.


----------



## slowbiscuit

No, they are still rolling out new cities as recently as last month. They are nowhere near done.


----------



## Doit2it

So why is the rollout so slow. Does Tivo contact the local markets when they feel they have enough Tivos connected in that market. Or is it the local Xfinity that gets the ball rolling by contacting Tivo?


----------



## slowbiscuit

Supposedly it's all up to Comcast right now, Tivo is not part of it.


----------



## drebbe

Michigan added.


----------



## robertne

No Chicago!!!! Very frustrating!


----------



## WVZR1

robertne said:


> No Chicago!!!! Very frustrating!


You're way to close "to the edge" - you might want to take a few steps back!


----------



## buscuitboy

No Atlanta area either. I was hoping for this for my Tivo Premieres, but based on reading here about all the issues in getting this to fully work properly, I'm no longer anticipating it or worried about getting it. If it comes, great. If not, no biggie either.

I say this cause in the several months that have passed since its been rolled out to more cities (but not in Atlanta), I have learned how to easily obtain just about ANY worthy OnDemand material (TV and movies) via other methods and then use pyTivo to transfer it to my Premieres. Works great and I suspect 10 times better than the Xfinity for TiVo service.


----------



## UConnHuskyTx

Still shut out in Houston as well.


----------



## robertne

WVZR1 said:


> You're way to close "to the edge" - you might want to take a few steps back!


No, I think i will jump! LOL :up:


----------



## Tanquen

I have two TiVo HDs and they work ok but TiVo keeps sending me offers to upgrade to a Premiere 500GB for $499 and the only reason I can think of is to get the on demand. I did see something about an on demand show being available for 48 hours or something like that. So I know you need to have a tuner free to use it but is the show indeed stored on the TiVo for a time? Once it's on one TiVo, can other TiVos see it on the network? Can you fast forward?

Right now when one of the TiVos misses a show (dear god I wish it would tell you when a season pass has a new conflict and is not going to be recorded) I go to the xfinity online on demand or the broadcasters site to see the missed show. This sucks for a number of reasons. The quality is normally really bad and you are often forced to watch a single commercial over and over again, other times it just wont play the show.


----------



## jrtroo

You are confused between streaming, downloading, and ComCast on demand. On demand is not downloaded, it is more similar to the user to streaming, though it uses one of the tivo tuners instead of the internet. Amazon allows downloading through a rental or a purchase. Rentals expire after they are started, normally 24 hours after it is initially viewed.

Also, the "to do" list does show conflicts (as does the new season pass manager). You may want to review how your season passes are prioritized. Network shows/one time showings at the top, repeating programs afterwards.


----------



## Tanquen

I know what streaming and downloading are. You can&#8217;t have streaming without some downloading.  

Some had also described it as tuning to a channel and you&#8217;re just telling Comcast what to show on that channel. I thought maybe you would be able to then record it.

So, that means no fast forwarding and multiple/lots commercials. Can you rewind if you missed something? If you do, do you have to watch the commercials again?

I guess I don&#8217;t have the new season pass manager. How is that info shown in the manager? Checking the &#8220;to do&#8221; every day on multiple TiVos to see if something is not going to be recorded (tons of stuff will not be) and why is not really an option. The prioritizing could lessen the loss but would take forever and you&#8217;re still left with shows that are randomly not going to be recorded. I do put the stuff I don&#8217;t care too much about at the bottom and that is a pain too. Every time you add a new show and there are no conflicts they are added at the bottom. Then you have to remember to go in and move the troublemaking passes to the bottom again and it&#8217;s not a fast process. You add a show to the season pass because you want to watch it not to get your gambling fix. If you are only recording 5 or 6 shows on a few channels this is not big deal but if you have two or three TiVos and hundreds of random season passes it&#8217;s a nightmare. I&#8217;ve had a TiVo since the year it came out and this has always been a problem. I couple times a year it just stops recording a show and you don&#8217;t notice for a few weeks and your just wondering what happened to that one show. It would be easy for them to add an optional popup that would show you when new conflicts to exciting season passes occur. They could just keep a table of the season passes and show a total number of conflicts when the number increases give you a popup to check out the season pass manager. If that is too much for them then just set a flag for each season pass. It starts out reset and when the show is not going to be recorded because of a conflict it gets set. You get a popup and you have to reset it. If it&#8217;s a show you don&#8217;t care about or this happens all the time, don&#8217;t reset it. If it&#8217;s a show you want, reset the flag and move the season passes around.


----------



## morac

Tanquen said:


> Some had also described it as tuning to a channel and you're just telling Comcast what to show on that channel. I thought maybe you would be able to then record it.
> 
> So, that means no fast forwarding and multiple/lots commercials. Can you rewind if you missed something? If you do, do you have to watch the commercials again?


You can fast forward and rewind most programs with On Demand, though some providers specifically block fast forwarding, namely FOX and NBC. No provider blocks rewind.


----------



## Tanquen

morac said:


> You can fast forward and rewind most programs with On Demand, though some providers specifically block fast forwarding, namely FOX and NBC. No provider blocks rewind.


Thanks for the info. How do the commercials come into play? Same as a normal broadcast or are they the same one over and over and are you forced to watch them? Do you have to watch them again if you rewind or pause and so on?


----------



## morac

Tanquen said:


> Thanks for the info. How do the commercials come into play? Same as a normal broadcast or are they the same one over and over and are you forced to watch them? Do you have to watch them again if you rewind or pause and so on?


For broadcast shows, it's usually exactly what aired, including commercials. Cable channels vary with some throwing in self-promos. Lately I've been watching HBO On Demand which had no commercials and allows FF.


----------



## ej2k

drebbe said:


> Michigan added.


I have the app when I go to view any programs that are listed I get a CL-13 error. I've called cc several times they paired it he cable card, did reboots and waited but still no luck....

Should I get a new card from Comcast next? or just wait?

Thanks


----------



## MoBoost

I'm in Michigan. After initially getting an error, went back in and it works. Scrolling through the menu is slow, but I can live with it.


----------



## MichaelK

buscuitboy said:


> No Atlanta area either. I was hoping for this for my Tivo Premieres, but based on reading here about all the issues in getting this to fully work properly, I'm no longer anticipating it or worried about getting it. If it comes, great. If not, no biggie either.....


for me i happened to look in the settings one day and xfinity was there so i selected it. And it just worked. No issues. Then a couple weeks later tivo sent me an email that it was in my area.


----------



## MichaelK

morac said:


> For broadcast shows, it's usually exactly what aired, including commercials. Cable channels vary with some throwing in self-promos. Lately I've been watching HBO On Demand which had no commercials and allows FF.


A couple times I've watched shows that my tivo has missed via on demand.

Most recently it was a show from CBS (I forget which one)- the "commercials" were all promos for CBS shows or a red cross plea for sandy money. I actually mentioned to my wife that I was shocked that's all there was and how I found it a good use of the 'commercial space' left with on demand. We actually watched way more of the 'commercials' than normal as the promos were often funny so we didn't just skip them.


----------



## bpelham

Like others I have been having the issue of OnDemand freezing a couple of seconds into playback. I started by calling the main Comcast number and was told several times that my package (BlastPlus! which has the Digital Economy TV package) does not include Xfinity OnDemand, but does include StreamPix (I am still at a lost as to what the difference is between the two). 

Since I can watch OnDemand content with no problem on my laptop, I was convinced I should also be able to watch it on Tivo. Getting no where with the main support I decided to call the Comcast CableCard activation line (1-877-405-2298) who were much more knowledgable and helpful. Yes, of course I should be able to watch streaming content on the Tivo.

On each call I was asked to verify the CableCard serial number, host ID, and data ID which was always correct. The first person I spoke with sent a refresh signal down to the CableCard and told the problem would be sorted out within an hour. It was not. On the second call, the person was very knowledgable about Tivos and CableCards and said my account was not setup properly. She made some changes (added Tivo Premier to my account, possibly other changes), pushed the new settings and said to wait an hour for them to take effect. I waited 4 hours before trying it out again but still the freeze problem existed. On my third call the technician reviewed the settings, said everything was setup properly, and sent a refresh signal to the cablecard. This time it worked! I suspect the second technician actually fixed the configuration issue but for some reason the changes were not propagated properly through the Comcast system.

Tips to get OnDemand working:
1) Call the Comcast CableCard activation line (1-877-405-2298) and make sure your account is setup properly.
2) After the account is configured properly, it may take an extra refresh signal to be sent a few hours later by Comcast for everything to work properly.
3) Be persistent - not all support people are knowledgable on Tivo and CableCards. If you do not feel like you are speaking to someone knowledgable, escalate to a manager.

Good luck!


----------



## 36446

Xfinity on Demand Application only functions with the use of a Motorola CableCARD.


----------



## slowbiscuit

Tivo's support page says nothing about that, and I would be surprised if a Cisco/SA card did not work. Any Cablecard should work if it's properly paired and authorized.


----------



## jrtroo

It USED to say that, but it was removed at some point in the late fall. Tivodesign twitter has also made a mention of it.


----------



## gonzotek

jrtroo said:


> It USED to say that, but it was removed at some point in the late fall. Tivodesign twitter has also made a mention of it.


Correct, at least as of quite late last year:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/281096782136606720


----------



## anom

So if I have a SA cable card (through Comcast Garden State in my case) is there any way to get them to swap it out for one from Motorola, or does each company only ave one particular brand?


----------



## morac

anom said:


> So if I have a SA cable card (through Comcast Garden State in my case) is there any way to get them to swap it out for one from Motorola, or does each company only ave one particular brand?


The cards used must match the equipment is in use at the headend. Moto cards won't work in SA systems and vice-versa. I think Pace is also compatible with Motorola (which is probably why Paces wants to buy Moto), but not with SA.

The vast majority of Comcast areas use Moto which is likely why they are focusing on it first (plus I've heard from Comcast techs that SA equipment is crap). Not to downplay or insult you, but being from the Comcast Garden State system, you should be accustomed to getting things later than surrounding systems.


----------



## slowbiscuit

jrtroo said:


> It USED to say that, but it was removed at some point in the late fall. Tivodesign twitter has also made a mention of it.


Well then it's another Tivo fail - there's no excuse for not pointing out that it only works with certain cards in their support docs. They're wasting everyone's time without this info.


----------



## morac

slowbiscuit said:


> Well then it's another Tivo fail - there's no excuse for not pointing out that it only works with certain cards in their support docs. They're wasting everyone's time without this info.


Technically there's no reason it shouldn't work with SA cards, it's just that Comcast tends to tread their SA systems as red-headed stepchildren because they have so few of them and many are older and have outdated equipment.

Comcast's SA systems are usually the last to get any new features, so it's not a TiVo limitation, but a Comcast one. Hence there's no point listing it on TiVo's site. Really Comcast should have a page on their web site showing if TiVo support is available in your area as at this point it's up to them.


----------



## slowbiscuit

You just missed the whole point, which was that you're wasting people's time (consumer and Tivo's) without the info. Doesn't matter who's at fault.


----------



## morac

And you missed my point. Whether or not On Demand is supported has everything to do with your local Comcast system and nothing to do with TiVo. It's possible one of the hundreds (or even thousands) of systems works and happens to use SA equipment. That would make the Motorola statement incorrect.

What's really important is knowing whether On Demand is supported in your area or not and TiVo already has a page that tells people that by their zip code. That info comes from Comcast, so if it's inaccurate, you can't blame TiVo.


----------



## timstack8969

When is will Comcast of Garden State, NJ (Cisco Cable Card Area) receive Xfinity Ondemand from comcast?


----------



## weaver

morac said:


> And you missed my point. Whether or not On Demand is supported has everything to do with your local Comcast system and nothing to do with TiVo. It's possible one of the hundreds (or even thousands) of systems works and happens to use SA equipment. That would make the Motorola statement incorrect.
> 
> What's really important is knowing whether On Demand is supported in your area or not and TiVo already has a page that tells people that by their zip code. That info comes from Comcast, so if it's inaccurate, you can't blame TiVo.


And, having seen no reports of it working in an SA area, I wonder if there is something else needed for those areas. And, I don't have enough information to know that, and wonder why you think you do.


----------



## morac

weaver said:


> And, having seen no reports of it working in an SA area, I wonder if there is something else needed for those areas. And, I don't have enough information to know that, and wonder why you think you do.


I have no special info about On Demand in SA areas (or anywhere else), but having talked to people who live in SA areas as well as Comcast techs who've worked in them I've come up with an overall view that they aren't as well supported as Motorola is. A good example of that was the upgrade to cableCards to support 6 tuners. Cisco (SA) took a lot longer to get this working than Motorola. Then again Cisco tends to make a mess out of nearly every company that they acquire (for example LinkSys).

My whole point, which everyone seems to be missing, is that the hardware in use should be irrelevant. What is important is whether or not it works in your area and the zip code should be good enough to determine that. Granted it will take longer to get working if you are in a SA area, but as TiVo isn't giving estimated time frames for availability that info is irrelevant.


----------



## Tanquen

My experience with the 2-3 second on demand freeze.

I got my new Premiere on Thursday and had them activate the CableCARD. The channels came in right away and I thought all was well. After playing a bit I noticed that I did not have the on demand option in the menu. After some reading in the forums I found that some had only needed a reboot to get the option. This worked and I was able to play shows just fine.

Now, during all of this I found that any time (every time) the TiVo was restarted (including the first time) it shows the message that an invalid card has just been inserted. I have to remove the card and wait for it to say there is no card then put it back in. This must be done two or three times but after that, everything including the on demand worked as it should.

Then, in trying to fix the &#8220;invalid card has just been inserted&#8221; issue I called TiVo. They had no idea. They just asked that I replace the card and or have Comcast reset it. So I called the Comcast CableCARD number 1-877-405-2298 and told them the problem. They said they reset the card and I should set up a service appointment or replace the card if the reset did not work. It did not and now the on demand no longer works. [email protected]$%#[email protected]#

I called them back to try and get them to put it back the way it was but they said it was an account issue and that only billing could fix it. I&#8217;ve seen others talk of this runaround about billing needed to add something. I call BS as the CableCARD depart are the ones that broke it and the billing department they transferred me to had no idea what they were talking about.


----------



## weaver

morac said:


> I have no special info about On Demand in SA areas (or anywhere else), but having talked to people who live in SA areas as well as Comcast techs who've worked in them I've come up with an overall view that they aren't as well supported as Motorola is. A good example of that was the upgrade to cableCards to support 6 tuners. Cisco (SA) took a lot longer to get this working than Motorola. Then again Cisco tends to make a mess out of nearly every company that they acquire (for example LinkSys).
> 
> My whole point, which everyone seems to be missing, is that the hardware in use should be irrelevant. What is important is whether or not it works in your area and the zip code should be good enough to determine that. Granted it will take longer to get working if you are in a SA area, but as TiVo isn't giving estimated time frames for availability that info is irrelevant.


I poked around on the web and one thing seems to be that the Motorola and SA equipment use different protocols. Therefor, the hardware is irrelevant, but talking to it requires different programming. So, that sounds like something on the Tivo end, not the Comcast (or Cisco) end.


----------



## morac

weaver said:


> I poked around on the web and one thing seems to be that the Motorola and SA equipment use different protocols. Therefor, the hardware is irrelevant, but talking to it requires different programming. So, that sounds like something on the Tivo end, not the Comcast (or Cisco) end.


The way Xfinity OnDemand works on TiVo is different than how it works with a cable box. For a cable box the box talks directly to the headend equipment using the a DOCSIS back channel over the coax cable. In that case the protocol does matter since SA boxes can only talk to SA headend equipment and Motorola boxes can only talk to Motorola headend equipment.

The way OnDemand works with TiVo is that the TiVo connects to a server somewhere on the Internet. This doesn't need to be anywhere near your headend, which is why OnDemand can be flipped on for large areas at the same time. Mine is in Texas according to a geo IP lookup (though it might be in Denver or Virginia based on a trace route I did). In any case, it's not near me (I'm in NJ). The network protocol used to talk to the server is TCP/IP with the application level interface being designed by Comcast/and or TiVo. This server then uses Comcast's internal WAN network to communicate with equipment in the headend that serves On Demand content. The gateway acts as an intermediary with it telling the TiVo what titles are available and allowing TiVo users to select and control playback. The gateway then provides the TiVo with what QAM channel to tune. The actual decoding and decrypting of the video stream is handled by cableCARD and again the card manufacturer must match the headend equipment manufacturer.

Since the TiVo box doesn't talk directly to the headend equipment and doesn't do any of the decrypting/decoding itself, it really doesn't care what protocol is being used (besides the TiVo/Comcast Internet gateway protocol), so yes this would be up to Comcast install/upgrade whatever equipment is required in the headend to talk to the Internet gateway. For whatever reason, at this point that equipment is not compatible with Cisco (SA) headend equipment, but that's on Comcast/Cisco, not TiVo.


----------



## weaver

Thank you for the explanation.


----------



## slowbiscuit

morac said:


> For whatever reason, at this point that equipment is not compatible with Cisco (SA) headend equipment, but that's on Comcast/Cisco, not TiVo.


And for that reason, until Comcast gets it fixed, the Tivo support page should say this to avoid wasting people's time.


----------



## CoxInPHX

weaver said:


> I poked around on the web and one thing seems to be that the Motorola and SA equipment use different protocols. Therefor, the hardware is irrelevant, but talking to it requires different programming. So, that sounds like something on the Tivo end, not the Comcast (or Cisco) end.


It all depends on the back office that the Cable headend is using for OnDemand content distribution. It would appear Comcast has not upgraded the SA/Cisco headends.
http://www.cedmagazine.com/news/2012/08/seachange-tivo-extend-cardio-to-cisco-networks


----------



## morac

CoxInPHX said:


> It all depends on the back office that the Cable headend is using for OnDemand content distribution. It would appear Comcast has not upgraded the SA/Cisco headends.
> http://www.cedmagazine.com/news/2012/08/seachange-tivo-extend-cardio-to-cisco-networks


That article says Seachange now supports SA, which is likely why the wording about only working with Motorola systems was removed from TiVo's web page.


----------



## jrtroo

slowbiscuit said:


> And for that reason, until Comcast gets it fixed, the Tivo support page should say this to avoid wasting people's time.


I bet this was removed due to a request from Comcast, and not any Tivo initiated changes of position on the matter.


----------



## edtude

Frederick Md is on line now.


----------



## robertne

Seems like the slowness of the rollout continues. Chicago is still in the dark with Xfinity on demand.


----------



## Bigg

morac said:


> That article says Seachange now supports SA, which is likely why the wording about only working with Motorola systems was removed from TiVo's web page.


Iiinteresting. Are they still rolling it out on Moto systems? Branford, CT, which is typically in the last 20% of systems to get anything, has it running. Groton, CT is SA, and is lower in line than Branford, so I don't expect it anytime soon.

Just another example of why they should regionalize with SHE's instead of running a zillion little feudal kingdoms that all work differently from each other.


----------



## gothaggis

edtude said:


> Frederick Md is on line now.


It seems like it's available everywhere in MD except for Baltimore. So annoying.


----------



## leitzsout

For those who have it...how long did it take for the app to show up after activation of your cable card. 45 minutes per comcast, 24, 72, or 120 hours per various tivo csr's? Activated my cable cards 4 days ago and still don't have the app with several reconnects to tivo service. The app also does not appear in my video providers. Both comcast and tivo insist the cards have been set up properly and verify that i live in an area where this service is supported. What's your experience been?


----------



## culprit622

leitzsout said:


> For those who have it...how long did it take for the app to show up after activation of your cable card. 45 minutes per comcast, 24, 72, or 120 hours per various tivo csr's? Activated my cable cards 4 days ago and still don't have the app with several reconnects to tivo service. The app also does not appear in my video providers. Both comcast and tivo insist the cards have been set up properly and verify that i live in an area where this service is supported. What's your experience been?


I activated two Premiers this past Friday. For the first unit, it showed up almost immediately. On the second, two days went by. Nothing. On the third day I did a restart, and there it was.


----------



## sfm

Installed a xl4 recently (Denver Metro)... I ran through the setup procedure before installing the cable card (which included a reboot because of the latest tivo software being downloaded) and then I installed the card... once successfully paired everything was working fine (within minutes) but no Xfinity On-Demand... I then forced a network connection to Tivo and after that was complete the app was available and working fine.


----------



## leitzsout

After a fourth repairing and refresh, Comcast is scheduling a "cable card specialist" to come to the house. Guess I have nothing to worry about now.


----------



## Mike-Wolf

CharlesH said:


> Sometimes folks don't understand that the program content for Comcast VOD comes over the cable like any other channel. The control commands go over the Internet, but the content is over cable. It's not Internet streaming.


So when this becomes available in my area what channel does it come over? In my area channel 1 and 199 are Xfinity On Demand channels and channel 801 is Xfinity On Demand HD but since I get a "channel not available. Contact your cable provider for more information" message, I deselected them in the channel list screen during setup. Should I reselect them?


----------



## b_scott

leitzsout said:


> After a fourth repairing and refresh, Comcast is scheduling a "cable card specialist" to come to the house. Guess I have nothing to worry about now.


lol


----------



## Mike-Wolf

Sirroke said:


> I just traded in my old M-card for a brand new one and On Demand now works, so it does indeed appear to be older M-cards that don't work with the new Xfinity app on Tivos. The solution seems to be to exchange your M-card. At least that worked for me! Wish someone at Xfinity would have known that and told me after the first call rather than now I have to tell them after 14 calls/emails!


It's possible it's a firmware issue? I know that there is supposed to be a new firmware rollout sometime in March 2013 to address some issues with the Cisco/Scientific Atlanta cablecards which could resolve things.


----------



## Mike-Wolf

morac said:


> Despite the web site saying it wasn't available in my area, I decided to check the list of providers in the settings and to my surprise, there was Xfinity. Then when I went to the Find Shows, there was Xfinity. Opened it and got an error for a few seconds, but then everything worked. I'm playing a video right now.
> 
> The only problem I've found is that if I press the jump ahead button, it starts fast forwarding and making a bonking noise and there's no way to stop that without backing out. Other than that it works, though occasionally I get errors starting, but when I try again it works. I also like how I can enable close captions for on demand, though I had an issue turning them off once.
> 
> Edit: For clarification, Xfinity on demand didn't show up under "Find TV..." Until I went to Settings -> Channels -> My Providers (where it was already checked) and I backed out and when back to TiVo Central.
> 
> Anyone know what it does if it needs to start a recording and you are using On Demand and there's no free tuners?


I didn't see any purchase settings on the HDUI in the area you mentioned  Also on my equipment list on my Comcast account it says "Make & Model: B TIVOPMHST" under my equipment list. I would have thought they'd list the make and model on the list from when they ask what it is you are using with the cablecard when activating the card over the phone.


----------



## Mike-Wolf

jjd416 said:


> Per TiVo's website: "Customers with a Cisco/Scientific Atlantic CableCARD will not have XFINITY On Demand available at this time."
> 
> I live in a "Mixed Market Zip Code" area and have a Cisco/Scientific CableCard. When will Cicsco/Scientifice Atlantic CableCards be supported?


Ah well that explains why I haven't gotten anything yet  I'm in one of those markets  Maybe once the firmware update for the cablecards roll out they'll be supported?


----------



## weaver

Mike-Wolf said:


> Ah well that explains why I haven't gotten anything yet  I'm in one of those markets  Maybe once the firmware update for the cablecards roll out they'll be supported?


I have the cablecard firmware update, and don't have on demand. All I found poking around the internet for the cablecard firmware update was an updated GUI for the Comcast hardware. Of course, that doesn't mean it won't eventually lead to on demand for TiVo.


----------



## Mike-Wolf

weaver said:


> I have the cablecard firmware update, and don't have on demand. All I found poking around the internet for the cablecard firmware update was an updated GUI for the Comcast hardware. Of course, that doesn't mean it won't eventually lead to on demand for TiVo.


What is the firmware version that was updated to by you? What's the build time and OS Ver? You using Cisco/SA or Motorola?
The cablecard firmware is being rolled out along side the S26 software update for the Cisco/SA set top boxes. Info found here
The firmware update for the cablecard is supposed to correct an issue where channels sometimes show a "not authorized" message upon tuning to them when they are in fact authorized, along with other improvements.


----------



## morac

Mike-Wolf said:


> So when this becomes available in my area what channel does it come over? In my area channel 1 and 199 are Xfinity On Demand channels and channel 801 is Xfinity On Demand HD but since I get a "channel not available. Contact your cable provider for more information" message, I deselected them in the channel list screen during setup. Should I reselect them?


Channels 1 and 199 are shortcuts on Comcast's cable boxes to get to the VOD menus. TiVo doesn't use them.


----------



## johnhefley

Thanks!


----------



## weaver

Mike-Wolf said:


> What is the firmware version that was updated to by you? What's the build time and OS Ver? You using Cisco/SA or Motorola?
> The cablecard firmware is being rolled out along side the S26 software update for the Cisco/SA set top boxes. Info found here
> The firmware update for the cablecard is supposed to correct an issue where channels sometimes show a "not authorized" message upon tuning to them when they are in fact authorized, along with other improvements.


Dammed if I know version or time, but I got it a couple of weeks ago. I knew it was updated because it failed initially. It's Cisco/SA, or I wouldn't have replied to your post.


----------



## Mike-Wolf

morac said:


> Channels 1 and 199 are shortcuts on Comcast's cable boxes to get to the VOD menus. TiVo doesn't use them.


ah ok thanks morac, so I'll just keep them unchecked.


----------



## Mike-Wolf

weaver said:


> Dammed if I know version or time, but I got it a couple of weeks ago. I knew it was updated because it failed initially. It's Cisco/SA, or I wouldn't have replied to your post.


Settings and Messages -> Account & System Info -> CableCARD Decoder -> CableCARD options -> CableCARD Menu -> Cisco CableCARD Diag Screen


----------



## md37793

gothaggis said:


> It seems like it's available everywhere in MD except for Baltimore. So annoying.


HAHA. Its not on the Eastern Shore. Probably wont come here until 2020.


----------



## SQUIDWARD360

I have a Motorola card and wish it would work for me in the DC area. I have been receiving a service error for months.


----------



## grey ghost

weaver said:


> I have the cablecard firmware update, and don't have on demand. All I found poking around the internet for the cablecard firmware update was an updated GUI for the Comcast hardware. Of course, that doesn't mean it won't eventually lead to on demand for TiVo.


Not all areas of the country have Tivo VOD on Comcast. In fact, as of right now it's a relatively limited area. Click on the link below to be notified of Tivo VOD in your area and to see the areas available. I'm not sure it's available to us Cisco/SA subscribers because our software is way far behind the Motorola area.

Comcast VOD


----------



## weaver

grey ghost said:


> Not all areas of the country have Tivo VOD on Comcast. In fact, as of right now it's a relatively limited area. Click on the link below to be notified of Tivo VOD in your area and to see the areas available. I'm not sure it's available to us Cisco/SA subscribers because our software is way far behind the Motorola area.
> 
> Comcast VOD


I know it's not available here, but is in most of the rest of the area. We don't have it because we have Cisco/SA equipment.


----------



## cdd543

I just switched over from DTV and did my install today. It went very well and appears things are working though I had already downloaded the software update to prep for the install. On demand didn't show up right away, but I'll be patient--my zip is good to go per the website.


----------



## Mike-Wolf

grey ghost said:


> Not all areas of the country have Tivo VOD on Comcast. In fact, as of right now it's a relatively limited area. Click on the link below to be notified of Tivo VOD in your area and to see the areas available. I'm not sure it's available to us Cisco/SA subscribers because our software is way far behind the Motorola area.
> 
> Comcast VOD


Some people actually have gotten it in New Jersey and those areas are using Cisco/SA equipment. Also there have been a few cases where they have been able to use the application without ever being notified by TiVo that it was available in their area, so it's possible the notification system isn't 100% accurate.


----------



## leitzsout

Ok so "cable card specialist" from comcast comes to the house, says he hates cable cards and gets on the phone "to see if anyone knows something about the damned things". After 3 hours, multiple calls, and figuring out that the cards weren't programmed for the premier boxes, he says I need to redo the guided setup from start to finish and call them back if it doesn't work. I redo the guided setup and get no on demand. I also waited 10 days to satisfy the various Tivo CSR recommendations and still no on demand. I am in an area, seattle, that supports on demand on tivo and my cable cards are motorola.


----------



## morac

leitzsout said:


> Ok so "cable card specialist" from comcast comes to the house, says he hates cable cards and gets on the phone "to see if anyone knows something about the damned things". After 3 hours, multiple calls, and figuring out that the cards weren't programmed for the premier boxes, he says I need to redo the guided setup from start to finish and call them back if it doesn't work. I redo the guided setup and get no on demand. I also waited 10 days to satisfy the various Tivo CSR recommendations and still no on demand. I am in an area, seattle, that supports on demand on tivo and my cable cards are motorola.


You should never have to redo guided setup to get On Demand. If it's not in your menus, TiVo hasn't pushed it out for your area. If it's in the menus, but playing VOD doesn't work then you need to contact Comcast and make sure:

1. Your card is activated and paired. If you can get Premium or movie channels (Encore, etc) this is already the case.
2. VOD is actually available in your area. TiVo's web site isn't 100% accurate for that, but normally if you can go into Xfinity OnDemand and see the list of shows, then it's available. 
3. The correct billing code is on your account. Your account needs to indicate you have a TiVo Premiere and that it is allowed to do VOD (some TV tier packages don't allow this).


----------



## leitzsout

OK...got this sorted out. Here's what happened. Comcast didn't configure the cards for the premier boxes when I paired them and went through the guided setup. Through multiple interactions with comcast, we figured out the cards weren't configured properly and the cards were fixed; however, the "groups" assigned to my account during setup were based upon the original configuration of the cards. Therefore, my account had the wrong groups assigned and apparently Tivo does not refresh the groups based upon changes to the cable card. This has been escalated in tivo support and I'm told I'll be contacted to confirm a fix within 24 hours. Stay tuned.


----------



## diamondmask

Hi... just installed a new Premier box this weekend. All went well until I tried to access On Demand. It goes to the channel, shows the time bar and what is "playing", then the message "searching for signal on this cable channel..." and just sits there. 

I live in the Tacoma area of Washington where OD is said to be available.

I really don't want to have to call Comcast as they gave me 5 different phone numbers to call to pair my card. I talked to India, local and I think Portugal.

Thanks for any help. Even if it is I have to call Comcast.


----------



## logicman

For Xfinity OnDemand, go to *Find...* in TiVo Central and Xfinity OnDemand should appear in the list to the right (at least for HDUI) and assuming it is available in your area.


----------



## jrtroo

diamondmask said:


> Hi... just installed a new Premier box this weekend. All went well until I tried to access On Demand.


I would not pass judgement on having a problem yet. It takes a few days for transfers to be allowed, picking up all guide data, and enabling on-demand.


----------



## Bigg

diamondmask said:


> Hi... just installed a new Premier box this weekend. All went well until I tried to access On Demand. It goes to the channel, shows the time bar and what is "playing", then the message "searching for signal on this cable channel..." and just sits there.
> 
> I live in the Tacoma area of Washington where OD is said to be available.
> 
> I really don't want to have to call Comcast as they gave me 5 different phone numbers to call to pair my card. I talked to India, local and I think Portugal.
> 
> Thanks for any help. Even if it is I have to call Comcast.


I got the same guy in god knows where like three times in a row for CableCard support. Must be a big department!


----------



## mpnret

diamondmask said:


> Hi... just installed a new Premier box this weekend. All went well until I tried to access On Demand. It goes to the channel, shows the time bar and what is "playing", then the message "searching for signal on this cable channel..." and just sits there.
> 
> I live in the Tacoma area of Washington where OD is said to be available.
> 
> I really don't want to have to call Comcast as they gave me 5 different phone numbers to call to pair my card. I talked to India, local and I think Portugal.
> 
> Thanks for any help. Even if it is I have to call Comcast.


It doesn't work selecting the channel. Select X Finity on-demand in my shows


----------



## leitzsout

48 hours and still no follow up from tivo on fixing group assignments...am I surprised


----------



## leitzsout

Contacted Tivo today and CSR said engineering was still investigating and that I should wait a week and call back if I still didn't have On demand. This didn't sit well with me after being told, by a Tivo CSR on Sunday, that the turnaround was 24 hours. I asked to speak with a supervisor and he told me the turnaround was 3 to 5 days. I get a different answer each time I call. SOOOOOOO frustrated! If you see my prior posts, you'll note that this isn't even the first or second diagnosis of the issue. Its the third and each time the promised resolution dates come and go...and I thought comcast was bad...rant over


----------



## timstack8969

What's the hold up for Cisco area's? Comcast of Garden State, NJ


----------



## morac

According to a Comcast rep in the Comcast forums the Cisco areas of NJ will be turned on in early May of this year.


----------



## Bigg

Hopefully that will transfer over to CT. New XL4 in the mail for me.


----------



## jjd416

Do we know that this update to Cisco/SA devices covers cable cards too? And if so, is this the update we are waiting for to get Comcast VOD working on TiVo Premieres with Cisco/SA cable cards? Everything I've read on the Comcast Forum references cable boxes and doesn't mention cable cards at all. The updates cover the cable boxes user interface and an new cable guide.


----------



## mattack

So when an On Demand program is finished, you get audio of "some channel" when it's sitting back in the On Demand menus. What channel are you getting audio from? Whatever that On Demand channel is now being used for? (Seems unlikely, since it seems like I ALWAYS get audio there right away.)

Also, it's weird, some On Demand shows have VIRTUALLY no commercials. I sometimes use On Demand to watch the HD version of a show when I tivoed the SD version (for space reasons). (But I still virtually always record it manually on another recorder to skip even the minimal commercials)


----------



## Bigg

jjd416 said:


> Do we know that this update to Cisco/SA devices covers cable cards too? And if so, is this the update we are waiting for to get Comcast VOD working on TiVo Premieres with Cisco/SA cable cards? Everything I've read on the Comcast Forum references cable boxes and doesn't mention cable cards at all. The updates cover the cable boxes user interface and an new cable guide.


Apparently they will. When it gets to all SA areas, like Groton, CT, who knows.


----------



## Mike-Wolf

jjd416 said:


> Do we know that this update to Cisco/SA devices covers cable cards too? And if so, is this the update we are waiting for to get Comcast VOD working on TiVo Premieres with Cisco/SA cable cards? Everything I've read on the Comcast Forum references cable boxes and doesn't mention cable cards at all. The updates cover the cable boxes user interface and an new cable guide.


A big massive update that is supposed to be rolled out to New Jersey in March 2013 is supposed to bring a major update to the Cisco/SA CableCARDs to Version 1.5.2 3001 http://www.cisco.com/en/US/docs/vid...ies/Release_Bulletin_M-CARD_OS_1.5.2.3001.pdf

This was mentioned in the Comcast thread. http://forums.comcast.com/t5/Xfinit...-Atlanta-Cisco-Cable-Boxes/m-p/1542789#M64240
http://forums.comcast.com/t5/Xfinit...-Atlanta-Cisco-Cable-Boxes/m-p/1607987#M68847
What will be included in the update to the Xfinity On Demand service for TiVo in May I don't know anything about yet


----------



## jjd416

This was mentioned in the Comcast thread. http://forums.comcast.com/t5/Xfinit...-Atlanta-Cisco-Cable-Boxes/m-p/1542789#M64240

According to that post on 01/14/2013, 30% of the roll out was complete. Does anyone with a Cisco/SA cable card have xfinity on demand on their TiVo Premiere? That would answer the question if this firmware update is the one we are waiting for.


----------



## weaver

jjd416 said:


> This was mentioned in the Comcast thread. http://forums.comcast.com/t5/Xfinit...-Atlanta-Cisco-Cable-Boxes/m-p/1542789#M64240
> 
> According to that post on 01/14/2013, 30% of the roll out was complete. Does anyone with a Cisco/SA cable card have xfinity on demand on their TiVo Premiere? That would answer the question if this firmware update is the one we are waiting for.


I don't have VOD, but I do have Cisco Cablecard firmware OS Version PKEY1.5.2_F.p.3001. So, if the firmware is involved, something else needs to be done as well.


----------



## jjd416

weaver said:


> I don't have VOD, but I do have Cisco Cablecard firmware OS Version PKEY1.5.2_F.p.3001. So, if the firmware is involved, something else needs to be done as well.


I have that same software version too, and I also do not have VOD. I don't think this firmware upgrade is what we are waiting for. I posted the question on Comcast's forum but haven't received an answer yet.


----------



## jjd416

This is the response I received from the Comcast forum:

JDK wrote:

Ted:

Can you tell us if this firmware update for Cisco/SA cablecasts will make xfinity on demand for TiVo Premiere's work? I am in the 06801 zip code in Connecticut. When are we scheduled for the update?
________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________
This referenced firmware and software update in this thread is not related to the XFINITY On Demand and Tivo Premiere project.

For that project, the current schedules I have seen show the New England area having our XFINITY On Demand content available via the Tivo Premiere in early May.

Updates are provided at the link below:

http://www3.tivo.com/products/tivo-walkthrough/tv-source/cable/tivo-comcast/index.html

All areas of CT where we use Scientific-Atlanta and Cisco branded cable boxes already have the update referenced in the initial post of this thread. Thanks.


----------



## weaver

jjd416 said:


> This is the response I received from the Comcast forum:
> 
> JDK wrote:
> 
> Ted:
> 
> Can you tell us if this firmware update for Cisco/SA cablecasts will make xfinity on demand for TiVo Premiere's work? I am in the 06801 zip code in Connecticut. When are we scheduled for the update?
> ________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________
> This referenced firmware and software update in this thread is not related to the XFINITY On Demand and Tivo Premiere project.
> 
> For that project, the current schedules I have seen show the New England area having our XFINITY On Demand content available via the Tivo Premiere in early May.
> 
> Updates are provided at the link below:
> 
> http://www3.tivo.com/products/tivo-walkthrough/tv-source/cable/tivo-comcast/index.html
> 
> All areas of CT where we use Scientific-Atlanta and Cisco branded cable boxes already have the update referenced in the initial post of this thread. Thanks.


Thanks for asking Comcast that question. At least it sounds like some areas may be upgraded to VOD in May.


----------



## Bigg

jjd416 said:


> This is the response I received from the Comcast forum:
> 
> JDK wrote:
> 
> Ted:
> 
> Can you tell us if this firmware update for Cisco/SA cablecasts will make xfinity on demand for TiVo Premiere's work? I am in the 06801 zip code in Connecticut. When are we scheduled for the update?
> ________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________
> This referenced firmware and software update in this thread is not related to the XFINITY On Demand and Tivo Premiere project.
> 
> For that project, the current schedules I have seen show the New England area having our XFINITY On Demand content available via the Tivo Premiere in early May.
> 
> Updates are provided at the link below:
> 
> http://www3.tivo.com/products/tivo-walkthrough/tv-source/cable/tivo-comcast/index.html
> 
> All areas of CT where we use Scientific-Atlanta and Cisco branded cable boxes already have the update referenced in the initial post of this thread. Thanks.


Sweet. My new TiVo Premiere will get XoD! Even though I didn't use it much when I had it.... at least I'll have it! I'm in CT on a Sci Atlanta system.


----------



## Mike-Wolf

Comcast sucks when it comes to getting a straight answer and a hard date for anything, it's as if they are throwing darts on a calendar and calling out months and days just to appease those who ask.

I do wish there was a list of towns in Connecticut serviced by Comcast that showed what equipment is used where since I'd be moving up there and I wanna know where to start looking around based on CableCARD and equipmet brand and features offered. This is the best I could do so far http://www.comcast.com/Corporate/shop/Products/local/connecticut.cspx


----------



## Bigg

Mike-Wolf said:


> Comcast sucks when it comes to getting a straight answer and a hard date for anything, it's as if they are throwing darts on a calendar and calling out months and days just to appease those who ask.
> 
> I do wish there was a list of towns in Connecticut serviced by Comcast that showed what equipment is used where since I'd be moving up there and I wanna know where to start looking around based on CableCARD and equipmet brand and features offered. This is the best I could do so far http://www.comcast.com/Corporate/shop/Products/local/connecticut.cspx


That list is absurd, as it's not by system, but by every little town and borough they serve.


----------



## WVZR1

Mike-Wolf said:


> Comcast sucks when it comes to getting a straight answer and a hard date for anything, it's as if they are throwing darts on a calendar and calling out months and days just to appease those who ask.
> 
> I do wish there was a list of towns in Connecticut serviced by Comcast that showed what equipment is used where since I'd be moving up there and I wanna know where to start looking around based on CableCARD and equipmet brand and features offered. This is the best I could do so far http://www.comcast.com/Corporate/shop/Products/local/connecticut.cspx


I can't imagine XOD services influencing a move.


----------



## Mike-Wolf

WVZR1 said:


> I can't imagine XOD services influencing a move.


Not really the XOD services being the influence but the overall service all together. It's well known that areas serviced by Comcast that use Cisco/SA equipment are woefully behind in features and support compared to areas using Motorola or other brands. Secondly Comcast at this point doesn't use the aggravating and well hated tuning adapters and switched digital video which that upon itself is a major bonus.


----------



## Mike-Wolf

Bigg said:


> That list is absurd, as it's not by system, but by every little town and borough they serve.


How so?


----------



## Bigg

Mike-Wolf said:


> How so?


As features go by systems.

http://www.dpuc.state.ct.us/dpucinf...d546635033e49276852566f90058580b?OpenDocument


----------



## robertne

I love how they updating Cisco and SA areas, when they havent even gotten all of the Motorola areas active like CHICAGO! At this point I am about to dump Comcast for Directv.


----------



## grey ghost

robertne said:


> I love how they updating Cisco and SA areas, when they havent even gotten all of the Motorola areas active like CHICAGO! At this point I am about to dump Comcast for Directv.


The SA/Cisco customers are about FIVE updates behind the Motorola customers and we pay exactly the same amount as you for a much inferior service. VoD has nothing to do with the updates that are rolling out


----------



## WVZR1

robertne said:


> I love how they updating Cisco and SA areas, when they havent even gotten all of the Motorola areas active like CHICAGO! At this point I am about to dump Comcast for Directv.


I mentioned earlier that I couldn't understand VOD affecting a search for a home but as an excuse to "dump" a generally quite reliable service that probably is also responsible for your HSI for a somewhat "unknown" mix of services that will be available and will likely require a contract I can now say I've nearly heard it all.

Foolish maybe ridiculous !


----------



## Bigg

Comcast is a mess. They have so many different systems running so many different things. They need to regionalize their system like Verizon's, and run everything more uniformly and efficiently, and that way upgrades would roll out so much faster.


----------



## morac

Bigg said:


> Comcast is a mess. They have so many different systems running so many different things. They need to regionalize their system like Verizon's, and run everything more uniformly and efficiently, and that way upgrades would roll out so much faster.


The problem is that unlike Verizon, Comcast bought most of it's cable systems. Not only does Comcast have to deal with whatever legacy equipment was in use, it's also beholden to whatever prior contracts those companies had with their local towns. Though the later is less important than the prior as most contracts only applied to analog cable TV, which Comcast has dropped in most areas. The equipment issue is still ongoing though.


----------



## Mike-Wolf

Bigg said:


> Comcast is a mess. They have so many different systems running so many different things. They need to regionalize their system like Verizon's, and run everything more uniformly and efficiently, and that way upgrades would roll out so much faster.


Totally agree.


----------



## Mike-Wolf

morac said:


> The problem is that unlike Verizon, Comcast bought most of it's cable systems. Not only does Comcast have to deal with whatever legacy equipment was in use, it's also beholden to whatever prior contracts those companies had with their local towns. Though the later is less important than the prior as most contrasts only applied to analog cable TV, which Comcast has dropped in most areas. The equipment issue is still ongoing though.


Major problem is when Comcast buys out another cable provider then wipes everything out and puts what THEY want in and it ends up being the wrong stuff. For example down in Toms River back in 2002 or something, Comcast bought out Adelphia Cable which at the time had Motorola equipment, set top boxes, and headends. When Comcast came in they took everything out and put Scientific Atlanta/Cisco in instead. What's stupid is that like 80% of Comcast's serviced areas nationwide use Motorola equipment and in some areas Pace equipment. Comcast has admitted that Scientific Atlanta/Cisco serviced areas are long overdue for major updates and have been treated poorly. Unfortunately when it comes to actually doing anything about it, they fall short.


----------



## morac

Mike-Wolf said:


> Major problem is when Comcast buys out another cable provider then wipes everything out and puts what THEY want in and it ends up being the wrong stuff. For example down in Toms River back in 2002 or something, Comcast bought out Adelphia Cable which at the time had Motorola equipment, set top boxes, and headends. When Comcast came in they took everything out and put Scientific Atlanta/Cisco in instead. What's stupid is that like 80% of Comcast's serviced areas nationwide use Motorola equipment and in some areas Pace equipment. Comcast has admitted that Scientific Atlanta/Cisco serviced areas are long overdue for major updates and have been treated poorly. Unfortunately when it comes to actually doing anything about it, they fall short.


Are you sure about that as that makes no business sense at all. It is very costly to replace all the headend and user loaned equipment which is why Comcast doesn't switch SA/Cisco users to Motorola despite probably wanting to.

Doing a quick search, I found a news story that Adelphia collapsed because of a scandal having to do with payoffs from Scientific Atlanta where Adelphia basically blackmailed Scientific Atlantia into giving them money. That would make no sense if Adelphia used Motorola.

http://usatoday30.usatoday.com/money/companies/management/2006-06-22-scientific-atlanta-usat_x.htm

Then there's this article about Adelphia deploying a then new SA cable box in Toms River back in 2000, prior to being bought by Comcast. So it's likely Adelphia was either always using SA in Toms River or switched because of the payoff. Either way it didn't involve Comcast.

http://www.prnewswire.com/news-rele...-adelphias-third-largest-system-73498352.html


----------



## HerronScott

morac said:


> Are you sure about that as that makes no business sense at all. It is very costly to replace all the headend and user loaned equipment which is why Comcast doesn't switch SA/Cisco users to Motorola despite probably wanting to.[/url]


I agree with Morac that it's unlikely that they switched head-end and all end-user equipment from one to other due to the extremely huge cost to do so.

But there are some scenarios in cable system consolidations where the end-user side could get swapped. Both Adelphia and Comcast grew through acquisition and that includes acquiring smaller cable systems near much larger ones and then later consolidating the head-ends. In that case, you could see the much smaller acquired franchise switching from one STB to another as they integrated the head-ends and the distribution plant. They would have had to do an ROI on the cost of integration and STB swap-outs versus maintaining multiple head-ends and I would expect to see it happen only in the smaller sites due to the cost.

Scott


----------



## Bigg

morac said:


> The problem is that unlike Verizon, Comcast bought most of it's cable systems. Not only does Comcast have to deal with whatever legacy equipment was in use, it's also beholden to whatever prior contracts those companies had with their local towns. Though the later is less important than the prior as most contracts only applied to analog cable TV, which Comcast has dropped in most areas. The equipment issue is still ongoing though.


The thing is, they bought most of them long before HD existed, before DOCSIS, etc, they've had time to get their **** together, and they haven't. They just keep screwing them up more and more and then trying to patch them together to look like kinda sorta the end product. They should just wipe out everything they have and go to an SHE-based system.

They can support local access and whatever the towns want with the Verizon model of regional/national distribution.



Mike-Wolf said:


> Major problem is when Comcast buys out another cable provider then wipes everything out and puts what THEY want in and it ends up being the wrong stuff. For example down in Toms River back in 2002 or something, Comcast bought out Adelphia Cable which at the time had Motorola equipment, set top boxes, and headends. When Comcast came in they took everything out and put Scientific Atlanta/Cisco in instead. What's stupid is that like 80% of Comcast's serviced areas nationwide use Motorola equipment and in some areas Pace equipment. Comcast has admitted that Scientific Atlanta/Cisco serviced areas are long overdue for major updates and have been treated poorly. Unfortunately when it comes to actually doing anything about it, they fall short.


Haha, that makes NO sense. Yeah, they use mostly Moto, but I'm on a Sci Atlanta system, and the experience is yet again a bit different than Moto systems. They should go all Moto and just upgrade the Sci Atlanta systems. Or just do their own thing. They are big enough that they could set their own system up with all OEM type gear like they are doing with Pace (which I think run on Moto, but they might run on both).


----------



## morac

Bigg said:


> The thing is, they bought most of them long before HD existed, before DOCSIS, etc, they've had time to get their **** together, and they haven't. They just keep screwing them up more and more and then trying to patch them together to look like kinda sorta the end product. They should just wipe out everything they have and go to an SHE-based system.
> 
> They can support local access and whatever the towns want with the Verizon model of regional/national distribution.


The Verizon deployment method caused Verizon to run out of funds very quickly. So much so that Verizon had to halt deployment of FIOS. If not for Verizon Wireless, Verizon would have gone bankrupt deploying FIOS.


----------



## jjd416

Last night I noticed that I now have xfinity on demand. I have a SA/Cisco cablecard too. Apparently they finally got it working on SA/Cisco cablecards. I also check the TiVo availability page and it now says that it is available for my zip code.

I played around with it last night a little bit and I am impressed with how fast it was. Program selections starting playing in about one second.


----------



## drebbe

jjd416 said:


> Last night I noticed that I now have xfinity on demand. I have a SA/Cisco cablecard too. Apparently they finally got it working on SA/Cisco cablecards. I also check the TiVo availability page and it now says that it is available for my zip code.


Happy to see any progress. They haven't added a new geographical area in months.


----------



## gweempose

Is it safe to assume at this point that we will never get this in the Chicago area?


----------



## astrohip

jjd416 said:


> I also check the TiVo availability page and it now says that it is available for my zip code.


Can we ask where you are?



drebbe said:


> Happy to see any progress. They haven't added a new geographical area in months.





gweempose said:


> Is it safe to assume at this point that we will never get this in the Chicago area?


Doesn't one answer the other?


----------



## sbiller

I have a page follower tracking the Xfinity TiVo page. They removed a few asterisks on some existing areas over the past week.

On May 21, the asterisk for New England/Boston Area was removed. 
On May 23, the asterisk for New Jersey was removed.

I suspect that the hold-up related to support of SA/Cisco CableCARDs might mean that we could see an expansion to another market or two in the coming months. Unfortunately, there wasn't an analyst question about it during their latest conference call.


----------



## speedy2

astrohip said:


> Can we ask where you are?
> 
> Doesn't one answer the other?


Well Xfinity OnDemand was just activated for me on 5/22 and I live in the Norwich CT Comcast system and we use Cisco/SA equipment here.


----------



## sbiller

speedy2 said:


> Well Xfinity OnDemand was just activated for me on 5/22 and I live in the Norwich CT Comcast system and we use Cisco/SA equipment here.


Very cool... that would probably be covered in the New England/Boston Area.


----------



## speedy2

sbiller said:


> Very cool... that would probably be covered in the New England/Boston Area.


Now that the asterisk has been removed from the New England/Boston Area listing on TiVo's website I think all the Comcast systems in New England probably have access to it now. :up:


----------



## anom

Good news: Finally got Xfinity On Demand on my Tivo. Stumbled upon the icon by accident.

Bad news: Nothing on it works. It'll start playing, then freeze after a second or two, while the display indicates that the show is progressing normally.


----------



## changk

anom said:


> Good news: Finally got Xfinity On Demand on my Tivo. Stumbled upon the icon by accident.
> 
> Bad news: Nothing on it works. It'll start playing, then freeze after a second or two, while the display indicates that the show is progressing normally.


I had to call Comcast to get it working. Before that, I had the same situation. I could browse the menus and select programming. The show / video would start, and I'd see about a second or so of video and audio. That'd then freeze, while the progress bar indicated the show was still playing.

I called Comcast's CableCARD line, and was transferred to someone in account management. I basically said that I needed information added to my account so that my TiVo would work with Xfinity On Demand. It took about two weeks for them to do whatever they had to do in the background, and it started working.

For what it's worth, on the website for my Comcast account -> My Services -> Equipment, it lists the Cable Box as MOTOROLA TIVOPMHST. Before I called them, I believe that section just listed my Motorola CableCARD.


----------



## aadam101

You need a Tivo AO added to your account.


----------



## dswallow

After reading the last few posts in this thread Saturday morning, when I got back home I checked and sure enough it was there and functional. Awesome. Watched a couple on demand things, then started the first 3 episodes of Downton Abbey. Well, actually my intent was just to watch one episode, but it's really all I can do at the moment to make myself go to bed now instead of watching the 4th.  Plus now I can subscribe to here! TV which is only delivered On Demand on Comcast, but you pay monthly for it... a pseudo-channel of sorts, I guess. The pay on-demand stuff wasn't available with the Xbox Xfinity On Demand app.

Now I'm wondering what they'll come up with next so I can continue to feel like a second-class subscriber, being in a Scientific Atlanta equipment area. Right now I think we're actually on par with Motorola services-wise, finally.


----------



## mbechard

I live about an hour south of Boston in a former Adelphia town, and never had the xfinity app on my tivo until I noticed it on Friday night. It is now working perfectly. I checked the tivo/ Comcast page and it still states that my city is not available. Christmas came early this year.


----------



## sbiller

dswallow said:


> Plus now I can subscribe to here! TV which is only delivered On Demand on Comcast, but you pay monthly for it... a pseudo-channel of sorts, I guess.


What does 'subscribe' mean in this context? Are you able to set a season pass for an XFinity On Demand program?


----------



## AMike

Been waiting here in metro Atlanta since the initial announcement 2 years ago. Hopefully the rollout will finally make it here.


----------



## dswallow

sbiller said:


> What does 'subscribe' mean in this context? Are you able to set a season pass for an XFinity On Demand program?


It's a reasonable monthly fee for all OnDemand programming from here! TV, something like $7.99.

There are several OnDemand packages:

http://www.comcast.com/Corporate/Learn/DigitalCable/SVOD.html

XFinity Streampix, $4.99/mo, included with HD Triple Play packages
Disney Family Movies, $5.99/mo, 10-12 new movies each month
WWE Classics, $7.99/mo
Howard TV, $10.99/mo
Too Much for TV, Uncut versions of shows, $14.99/mo
here! Gay Television, $7.99/mo
Bollywood Hits, $12.99/mo
Filipino, $7.99/mo
The Jewish Channel, $6.99/mo


----------



## BORIF

Toms River NJ area (former Adelphia) On Demand now working with Comcast / Sci Atlanta boxes. Following this thread spurred me to look for it yet again. There it was and even better, there were no issues playing anything. 
thanks to all for the heads up.
cheers


----------



## mattack

Is the info about an On Demand show just entered by hand? (i.e. I'm curious about why it's sometimes wrong)

Only once that I can remember, there was a 2 hour show that was listed as a 1 hour show. (So my recording of it -- on another recorder (to watch a reality show faster than realtime), was too short.) But also, some other shows often air with FAR fewer commercials than they do in the regular broadcast, but still SAY they're an hour show. Yet others properly say they're ~43 minutes or whatever. (Daily Show/Colbert seem to show up at ~23 minutes 2-3 days after their original airing, and you CAN FF, but the latency is enough that I usually don't bother.)


----------



## sbiller

Asterisk removed from Virginia and Miami/South Florida today.



> Changed:
> - * Miami, FL/South Florida*
> ... into:
> + * Miami, FL/South Florida
> 
> Changed:
> - * Virginia*
> ... into:
> + * Virginia


----------



## weaver

sbiller said:


> Asterisk removed from Virginia and Miami/South Florida today.


Thanks for the update. And, after a few reboots, adding the VOD channels, and waiting awhile, it even works


----------



## TheOneKEA

Still waiting for the rest of Maryland...

Does anyone know when the Baltimore metro region is likely to be enabled?


----------



## JWhites

Xfinity on Demand for TiVo was brought online for several more cities on the east coast over the past two weeks. Ironically these areas are Cisco/Scientific Atlanta markets, and yet TiVo still claims it's not compatible with that brand. Their excuse is that the app itself isn't supported and that Comcast would need to develop a new version to make it compatible, but upon multiple customers in those markets calling in telling them that everything is working, as well as Comcast engineers echoing the same information, it's now up to TiVo to correct the webpages to avoid further misinformation.


----------



## dswallow

Minor little annoyances exist... the live channel sound comes on in the background when you return to the On Demand app from watching an On Demand program; it's silent when first entering the app. It appears there might be the intention to have had live video showing during it since that corner is pretty much empty a lot if not all the time, when browsing through menus.

No integration with browsing shows outside of the app; they don't come up as part of searches, at least so far for me.

Tedious having to keep going back through menus to get to shows to pick episodes to watch; it'd be nice to offer some shortcuts back to shows you've previously watched episodes from.

No indication of having watched a show before; I really wish they could do something about this one, especially on series -- just would be so much easier to know where one left off.

Some of the menus have very abbreviated names; I don't recall which, but some of the deeper menus start crazily abbreviating items on the menu, like they have one 12 characters or so to use. Might just be a holdover of limited room for configuring such things in their system since I'd suspect the dark ages On Demand software on Motorola and Scientific Atlanta equipment seemed luck to be able to display 8 characters at a time sometimes.

There were a few times video would stop and the playback bar would continue indicating it was playing; I'd go back and pick the episode and resume playing and it'd start where the playback bar left it off, showing video, but then freezing again a few seconds later. If I'd just wait a bit and do it all again, things would be OK. I was under the impression this content was being delivered through traditional live video means but maybe some of it really gets streamed/downloaded and there were delays getting going. Not real sure yet, and need more experience to try to figure out what's happening.


----------



## stoli412

dswallow said:


> No integration with browsing shows outside of the app; they don't come up as part of searches, at least so far for me.
> 
> There were a few times video would stop and the playback bar would continue indicating it was playing; I'd go back and pick the episode and resume playing and it'd start where the playback bar left it off, showing video, but then freezing again a few seconds later. If I'd just wait a bit and do it all again, things would be OK. I was under the impression this content was being delivered through traditional live video means but maybe some of it really gets streamed/downloaded and there were delays getting going. Not real sure yet, and need more experience to try to figure out what's happening.


On Demand content does show up in searches for me. Maybe it just takes a some time for it to become integrated with the guide data?

I was also having the freezing problem intermittently for months and no one at Comcast could find the cause. Finally they discovered that my apartment building had very high bit error rates (BER). Once they fixed that, the freezing problem has gone away (fingers crossed at least). It seems CableCards/TiVo are much more sensitive to this than Comcast's own boxes are.

The content does get delivered over a traditional QAM channel (that's why the TiVo needs a free tuner in order to watch On Demand). Only the content selection and play/pause/etc commands are sent over IP.


----------



## johnh123

gweempose said:


> Is it safe to assume at this point that we will never get this in the Chicago area?


Oh, the suffering.


----------



## Bigg

It's showing up in Groton, CT, but it bombs out after like a minute when I click on it, so I'll have to call Comcast when I get moved to my new place.


----------



## JWhites

JWhites said:


> Xfinity on Demand for TiVo was brought online for several more cities on the east coast over the past two weeks. Ironically these areas are Cisco/Scientific Atlanta markets, and yet TiVo still claims it's not compatible with that brand. Their excuse is that the app itself isn't supported and that Comcast would need to develop a new version to make it compatible, but upon multiple customers in those markets calling in telling them that everything is working, as well as Comcast engineers echoing the same information, it's now up to TiVo to correct the webpages to avoid further misinformation.


If anyone is experiencing problems for Cisco service areas, please let me know and I'll forward it to my boss at Comcast.


----------



## riffjim4069

I just got Xfinity On Demand the other day...love it. Not I can finally catch Dexter Seasons 3-5 that I missed.


----------



## bikegeek

JWhites said:


> If anyone is experiencing problems for Cisco service areas, please let me know and I'll forward it to my boss at Comcast.


JWhites, it is still not working in Amesbury, MA and some of the southern NH areas. THANKS!


----------



## sbiller

> Changed:
> - * Minnesota*
> ... into:
> + * Minnesota


http://www.twincities.com/technology/ci_23382139/comcast-add-demand-tivo-users-twin-cities



> TiVo, a longtime vendor of digital video recorders for the home, this week is rolling out Xfinity On Demand service to metro-area customers who also subscribe to Xfinity cable-television service.


----------



## Bigg

An email came out today for Groton, so maybe it's actually working now. I haven't tried it out yet.


----------



## pspens

aadam101 said:


> You need a Tivo AO added to your account.


What is a Tivo AO? I ask because we're (some of us in Indy) experiencing a problem where the XOD app has just disappeared.


----------



## titsataki

I got an email yesterday about being available in New Haven CT. I received an error message yesterday but today it works fine. I was able to stream an older episode of Grimm with no issues at all. Hopefully it will continue to play reliably. 

Cheers

Nick


----------



## gonzotek

pspens said:


> What is a Tivo AO? I ask because we're (some of us in Indy) experiencing a problem where the XOD app has just disappeared.


AO = Additional Outlet. Comcast has a flag in their systems specifically for TiVo Premiere (and now Minis too maybe?), that has to be set correctly for OnDemand to work.


----------



## tedede

JWhites said:


> If anyone is experiencing problems for Cisco service areas, please let me know and I'll forward it to my boss at Comcast.


Any help in Amherst, NH would be greatly appreciated.

BTW, Is On-Demand free, or do we need to pay a fee for the same shows we'd get with a standard comcast set top box?


----------



## downtownpaulyp

Got the long-awaited e-mail from TiVo that Xfinity On Demand is now available in my SW Suburb of Minneapolis a few days ago.

Didn't see the app, so forced a connection--which took about 45 minutes, unusually long, so I figured it downloaded the XF VOD app. After a re-boot, there it was!

And of course, the first time I tried it I received a CL-17 Service Error.

So...you guessed it...I called Comcast.

8 times over 2 days.

1. First call was dropped while I was waiting for a power cycle to complete, as instructed by the CSR. CL-17.
2. Second call was dropped while the CSR put me on hold.
3. Third call was dropped before I even got a CSR. I gave up for the night, since the phone lines to the call center were obviously wonky.
4. Fourth call, the CSR adjusted account settings on their side and sent a refresh. Then I was instructed to call back if there was no change after 30 minutes. GSM-2 momentarily, then CL-17.
5. Fifth call was dropped after a different CSR had sent a refresh and put me on hold to escalate. GSM-11, GSM-12, CL-17.
6. Sixth call I got an obviously local CSR based on the southern accent, and did some more tweaks and refreshes. I power cycled, and the call was dropped while he put me on hold to contact engineering. He tried to call back, but I only got a one-ring call. GSM-2 then CL-17.
7. Seventh call I coincidentally got the _SAME _CSR, which statistically is amazing! So we picked up where we left off. I worked with him for a while, and he ended up directing me to the CableCard activation center after exhausting everything he could try. As a backup, we scheduled a truck roll. CL-17.
8. Eighth call was to the CableCard department, and the CSR there tried a few different refreshes and confirmed the account settings were all proper to enable VOD. No luck, CL-17 and wait for the truck roll today.

Half an hour before the truck roll I got VM from the tech to call back, because he had some information for me before he rolled.

At my scheduled time, I got a call from the engineering department instead of a truck roll. Lo and behold, the issue was on their end, not isolated to my account, and was reported by several customers. It finally works!!!

Takeaways: 
- Try to avoid the truck roll, it's most likely not an issue with your equipment. 
- Be patient. Call during typical business hours to ensure you get a CSR stateside. Settle in for a long wait on hold, turn on the speaker phone, and enjoy a beverage or ten while waiting.
- Be persistent. As evidenced by many users, the after hours call centers have poor reliability for their phone lines. Keep calling back and insist on escalating the issue to engineering.

On a side note, you can google "VOD error codes" for a good technical explanation of CL errors!


----------



## Bigg

tedede said:


> Any help in Amherst, NH would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> BTW, Is On-Demand free, or do we need to pay a fee for the same shows we'd get with a standard comcast set top box?


Same prices as with their boxes. It's the same service, just delivered through different hardware. I'm surprised more providers don't do this, as there's big money to be had in the movie rentals.


----------



## dnorth12

I am in the Seattle area and just got my first XL4 hooked and running last night. I am not sure in what menu I should be looking for XOD. I have looked through them all and don't see any reference to XOD. I do see channel 1, which says it is XOD, but that comes up with a screen saying no signal. Can someone point me in the right direction? Do I need to call Xfinity and if so, do I call the same special number that I called for pairing a cable card with a TiVo?

Thank you for any info.


----------



## pspens

dnorth12 said:


> I am in the Seattle area and just got my first XL4 hooked and running last night. I am not sure in what menu I should be looking for XOD. I have looked through them all and don't see any reference to XOD. I do see channel 1, which says it is XOD, but that comes up with a screen saying no signal. Can someone point me in the right direction? Do I need to call Xfinity and if so, do I call the same special number that I called for pairing a cable card with a TiVo?
> 
> Thank you for any info.


It should show up under the My Shows menu. In an earlier thread, someone mentioned having the AO (additional outlet?) flag turned on at Comcast. Not sure how that happens... there is a menu wherein you control what video services show up on your My Shows (such as YouTube and MLB.tv).

I would call Tivo first... they can three way with Comcast to solve the problem.


----------



## dnorth12

pspens said:


> It should show up under the My Shows menu. In an earlier thread, someone mentioned having the AO (additional outlet?) flag turned on at Comcast. Not sure how that happens... there is a menu wherein you control what video services show up on your My Shows (such as YouTube and MLB.tv).
> 
> I would call Tivo first... they can three way with Comcast to solve the problem.


Thanks for the info. I turned off all video services so they would not show up in my shows listing (too much clutter), but XOD was not among them. I will give TiVo or Comcast a call after work, just depends on who answers their phone first.


----------



## jrtroo

I believe the box needs to be set up for up to 72 hours for transfers and applications to be fully enabled.


----------



## supasta

(Denver) Comcast Xfinity One Demand looks a bit different today, and is no longer working for me.

The option for viewing a show is now "Rent & Watch Now (Free with Subscription)" and requires a "Thumbs Up" after selection.

However, I quickly get an error message:



> Service Error
> A subscription is required to view this program. Please call 1-800-XFINITY (1-800-934-6489) for assistance. Ref code (ERR-36895) when calling. he locale code is (tivocardio-ch2-a4p.comcast.com).


I viewed On Demand programs (the same show, in fact) just a few days ago without issue.

An ideas? I would hate to have to call Comcast. I just got everything working again. The last time I had to call for an issue they mucked the cable card and it took weeks and numerous phone calls to remedy the issue.


----------



## dnorth12

Got home from work and viola, there it was.  Started paging through and all I could do was fast forward through black screens. 

Could see what I assume is the complete list of shows that are available regardless of whether they were free or pay. Just never got any video to display, just black screens.

Suppose I have to call Xfinity. Dang.


----------



## Bigg

I get the error and working XoD randomly. No clue why.


----------



## dnorth12

dnorth12 said:


> Got home from work and viola, there it was.  Started paging through and all I could do was fast forward through black screens.
> 
> Could see what I assume is the complete list of shows that are available regardless of whether they were free or pay. Just never got any video to display, just black screens.
> 
> Suppose I have to call Xfinity. Dang.


*
Update*

Called Xfinity and after an hour of working with a very nice and patient csr who had to keep calling a tech while putting me on hold, Xfinity got it working. Had something to do with a setting regarding the available services on the premier. Couldn't get a better description than that. But I do recall someone else in this thread mentioning something very similar.

:up:


----------



## pspens

dnorth12 said:


> *
> Update*
> 
> Called Xfinity and after an hour of working with a very nice and patient csr who had to keep calling a tech while putting me on hold, Xfinity got it working. Had something to do with a setting regarding the available services on the premier. Couldn't get a better description than that. But I do recall someone else in this thread mentioning something very similar.
> 
> :up:


I remember someone said that Comcast had to configure their cable card for the Premier. I'm not sure what that means, but when you look at the configuration from online it has TIVO in the name of the cable card.


----------



## tonyjab0903

JWhites said:


> If anyone is experiencing problems for Cisco service areas, please let me know and I'll forward it to my boss at Comcast.


Jwhites Comcast has not been able to fix this for me...I am in Miami florida with a cisco card and keep getting GSM-7 error


----------



## JWhites

tonyjab0903 said:


> Jwhites Comcast has not been able to fix this for me...I am in Miami florida with a cisco card and keep getting GSM-7 error


Comcast is working on it, unfortunately it's taking longer then anyone expected. I don't have any further details unfortunately.


----------



## JWhites

pspens said:


> I remember someone said that Comcast had to configure their cable card for the Premier. I'm not sure what that means, but when you look at the configuration from online it has TIVO in the name of the cable card.


I have two Premieres and I'm only seeing that on one out of the two on the account website so I don't think that may have anything do with getting it to actually work. I know that Comcast has to flag the account so that it knows there are is a Premiere on it which will flag the cablecard to inform the Premiere that it's on a Comcast connection. I've exchanged a Premiere since the Xfinity On Demand service came to my area and when I set the new one up I didn't even need to call in, just had to pair the card to the new box and boom the app was there and working great.


----------



## Bigg

tonyjab0903 said:


> Jwhites Comcast has not been able to fix this for me...I am in Miami florida with a cisco card and keep getting GSM-7 error


I was getting that randomly for a while, and it seems to work now.


----------



## tonyjab0903

Bigg said:


> I was getting that randomly for a while, and it seems to work now.


Did you do anything call comcast or anything to get it working? for how long did you get this error?


----------



## Bigg

tonyjab0903 said:


> Did you do anything call comcast or anything to get it working? for how long did you get this error?


Couple of weeks. Started out with nothing, and now I *think* it's reliable, although to be honest, I don't try it that much, since I have no reason to actually use XoD.


----------



## tonyjab0903

JWhites said:


> Comcast is working on it, unfortunately it's taking longer then anyone expected. I don't have any further details unfortunately.


Any idea what the issue is? Per comcast the Motorola card doesnt work in my area so have to choice but to use the cisco card and comcast says it is nothing on their end. very frustrating main reason i decided to get the tivo was cause i wouldnt loose VOD


----------



## weaver

tonyjab0903 said:


> Any idea what the issue is? Per comcast the Motorola card doesnt work in my area so have to choice but to use the cisco card and comcast says it is nothing on their end. very frustrating main reason i decided to get the tivo was cause i wouldnt loose VOD


I'm in a Comcast Cisco area, and I have VOD. Since it works on mine, I'd say the problem is on Comcast's end in your area.


----------



## slowbiscuit

As always...


----------



## Bigg

tonyjab0903 said:


> Any idea what the issue is? Per comcast the Motorola card doesnt work in my area so have to choice but to use the cisco card and comcast says it is nothing on their end. very frustrating main reason i decided to get the tivo was cause i wouldnt loose VOD


If you're on a Moto systen, you get a Moto card, if you're on a Sci Atlanta (Cisco) system, you get a Sci Atlanta card. There's nothing more than that to it. Moto systems supported it long before Sci Atlanta systems, but now both do (although not all systems on either side support it).


----------



## JWhites

Bigg said:


> If you're on a Moto systen, you get a Moto card, if you're on a Sci Atlanta (Cisco) system, you get a Sci Atlanta card. There's nothing more than that to it. Moto systems supported it long before Sci Atlanta systems, but now both do (although not all systems on either side support it).


Perfectly said. We're working on it though, just remember there will always be bumps in the road with any technology.


----------



## tedede

Bigg said:


> If you're on a Moto systen, you get a Moto card, if you're on a Sci Atlanta (Cisco) system, you get a Sci Atlanta card. There's nothing more than that to it. Moto systems supported it long before Sci Atlanta systems, but now both do (although not all systems on either side support it).


Maybe someone should tell the TiVo support folks that. He told me the SA card was not supported during a chat session the day before my prior posting.

Calls to comcast were a waste of time too. Finally VoD just started working.

While waiting, Apple updated the firmware on my AppleTV to include HBOGO. No hiccups, errors, or any of the TiVo/comcast runaround/crap. It just works.


----------



## JWhites

tedede said:


> Maybe someone should tell the TiVo support folks that. He told me the SA card was not supported during a chat session the day before my prior posting.
> 
> Calls to comcast were a waste of time too. Finally VoD just started working.
> 
> While waiting, Apple updated the firmware on my AppleTV to include HBOGO. No hiccups, errors, or any of the TiVo/comcast runaround/crap. It just works.


Yeah I've been doing my best to spread the word to TiVo's tier 1 tech support that SA/Cisco cards _are_ supported, even got them to update their relevant web pages so it no longer stated the misinformation, but it takes time for it to soak into their heads.


----------



## tedede

JWhites said:


> Yeah I've been doing my best to spread the word to TiVo's tier 1 tech support that SA/Cisco cards _are_ supported, even got them to update their relevant web pages so it no longer stated the misinformation, but it takes time for it to soak into their heads.


Thank you. Please don't take my dissatisfaction with Comcast as even the slightest hint of ungratefulness for your support of this forum. I appreciate your efforts as I'm sure many others do.


----------



## JWhites

tedede said:


> Thank you. Please don't take my dissatisfaction with Comcast as even the slightest hint of ungratefulness for your support of this forum. I appreciate your efforts as I'm sure many others do.


Oh that didn't cross my mind, don't worry. I'm quite pleased that Cisco markets _finally_ are on par _somewhat_ with Motorola markets. I've been in a Cisco market with Comcast for about 12 years now and we've always been treated like we're an afterthought. This has been shown with the slow pace on receiving new HD channels, delayed DOCSIS 3.0 rollouts, delayed already outdated software rollouts for set top boxes, 3 year old outdated firmware updates for cablecards in both stand alone customer owned equipment such as TiVo's and service provider provided Cisco RNG series set top boxes themselves (and some markets _still_ haven't even gotten it and that update is critical to fix various severe usability issues some customers are experiencing, such as channels suddenly becoming unauthorized in the middle of viewing and/or recording, or channels remaining unauthorized for extended periods of time leading to the card needing to be removed and reinserted or hard power cycle). There's a longer list but I don't wanna get too off topic .
As I said earlier, I'm right there with you with being pleased that video on demand from Comcast is working on our TiVo's and I'm also right there with you with being annoyed that it was a hassle to get everything squared away with Comcast, and keep in mind that I had been getting things squared away with Comcast for several months ahead of time even before I found out it was being activated in my area. I had spoken to technical support, customer support, technician support, and even the billing department and cablecard activation department, and I walked them through the steps listed all over the web about them needing to go into the "CableCARD Bolt-on Section" and authorize or approve the account and make the card aware that a TiVo _Premiere_ was being used so it would trigger the app to magically appear in the TiVo software.

What's funny is that I was on the phone with TiVo after trying to figure out why it didn't show up on my boxes and was informed that "the app wasn't supported with Cisco equipment and the Comcast engineers would need to write a new app that was compatible". This of course ticked me off after waiting so long for it to finally be in my area, but I politely hung up and sighed, defeated. I did a last ditch effort of force connecting my TiVo a few times and then restarted it...and there it was in all it's shining glory, and it worked too. I promptly called TiVo back up and while attempting to hide my joy, I politely informed them that the app _did_ work on Cisco cablecards and they seemed excited at the news and said they can't wait for it to work in their part of Colorado.

Thank you for your kind words and I'm always happy to help, however sometimes I doubt others share your sentiment.


----------



## Bigg

JWhites said:


> Perfectly said. We're working on it though, just remember there will always be bumps in the road with any technology.


Thanks! A big part of the problem is what a fractured mess Comcast's systems are. They never unified them into regional SHE's and VHO's like the way FIOS was built. They just kept a whole bunch of little feudal estates in each couple of towns that they inherited from their predecessors, and then branded them all as a single service, even though they all offer differing levels of service, even within fairly close proximity to each other. Being a basically Moto company with some SA markets doesn't help the situation either.


----------



## JWhites

Bigg said:


> Thanks! A big part of the problem is what a fractured mess Comcast's systems are. They never unified them into regional SHE's and VHO's like the way FIOS was built. They just kept a whole bunch of little feudal estates in each couple of towns that they inherited from their predecessors, and then branded them all as a single service, even though they all offer differing levels of service, even within fairly close proximity to each other. Being a basically Moto company with some SA markets doesn't help the situation either.


I totally agree. Don't forget I think Comcast even has some Pace markets. 
In my area, before 2002, was Adelphia Cable using Motorola equipment, then Comcast came in and bought them out and changed everything to Scientific Atlanta which made no sense. I'd love if Comcast was bought out by Verizon FiOS and they just overhauled EVERYONE to FiOS service, but I know that'll never happen.


----------



## TheOneKEA

I'm still waiting for VOD to show up on Comcast Xfinity services in the rest of Maryland. I'm beginning to believe that it will never arrive.

Since JWhites seems to be reading this thread regularly I hope he will be able to find out when VOD will start to show up in the rest of Maryland.


----------



## JWhites

I'll look into it when I get back into the office.


----------



## shiffrin

TheOneKEA said:


> I'm still waiting for VOD to show up on Comcast Xfinity services in the rest of Maryland. I'm beginning to believe that it will never arrive.
> 
> Since JWhites seems to be reading this thread regularly I hope he will be able to find out when VOD will start to show up in the rest of Maryland.


There is also the Lancaster, PA, area. Philadelphia is covered but not Lancaster. I live in zip code 17601. According to the web page, zip 17602 has XOD.


----------



## Bigg

JWhites said:


> I totally agree. Don't forget I think Comcast even has some Pace markets.
> In my area, before 2002, was Adelphia Cable using Motorola equipment, then Comcast came in and bought them out and changed everything to Scientific Atlanta which made no sense. I'd love if Comcast was bought out by Verizon FiOS and they just overhauled EVERYONE to FiOS service, but I know that'll never happen.


A telco can't buy a cable company, but they need to upgrade their infrastructure. HFC has the capability to compete directly with all but the highest tiers of FIOS speed, and have a similar channel line-up, they just need to invest in their systems, get everyone on one platform, uniform bandwidth, etc, etc.


----------



## tonyjab0903

JWhites said:


> Yeah I've been doing my best to spread the word to TiVo's tier 1 tech support that SA/Cisco cards _are_ supported, even got them to update their relevant web pages so it no longer stated the misinformation, but it takes time for it to soak into their heads.


Jwhites any way you would be able to look into my account specifically to see why my VOD wont work? Per tivo its not a Cisco issue because all their clients in Miami have it but comcast claims everything is correct on their end.


----------



## JWhites

tonyjab0903 said:


> Jwhites any way you would be able to look into my account specifically to see why my VOD wont work? Per tivo its not a Cisco issue because all their clients in Miami have it but comcast claims everything is correct on their end.


I'll send you a PM.


----------



## lessd

Does anybody know if this TiVo remote will work on a Comcast system that already gets On Demand, its a Charter TiVo remote with a ON Demand button added.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tivo-C00233-Premiere-Remote-control-replaces-C00212-C00210-C00211-C00221-/111024009031?pt=US_Remote_Controls&hash=item19d98bef47


----------



## JWhites

I'd totally love to find out if anyone wants to send me one


----------



## TheOneKEA

JWhites said:


> I'll send you a PM.


Where you able to find out anything about Xfinity VOD in Maryland? I would really appreciate any information you can provide.


----------



## JWhites

TheOneKEA said:


> Where you able to find out anything about Xfinity VOD in Maryland? I would really appreciate any information you can provide.


Progress is being made, but I don't have a time frame. You're best option is to post on the Comcast forum regarding your inquiry.


----------



## lessd

lessd said:


> Does anybody know if this TiVo remote will work on a Comcast system that already gets On Demand, its a Charter TiVo remote with a ON Demand button added.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tivo-C00233-Premiere-Remote-control-replaces-C00212-C00210-C00211-C00221-/111024009031?pt=US_Remote_Controls&hash=item19d98bef47


This remote does work with Comcast *On Demand *in the Hartford CT area for sure, I just ordered more.


----------



## JWhites

lessd said:


> This remote does work with Comcast *On Demand *in the Hartford CT area for sure, I just ordered more.


Oh that's so cool!


----------



## lessd

JWhites said:


> Oh that's so cool!


Yes, unless I find out they were stolen from Charter. The price of $14 inc S&H is low.


----------



## Bigg

lessd said:


> This remote does work with Comcast *On Demand *in the Hartford CT area for sure, I just ordered more.


What is the point of these things? A direct button to a basically useless "feature"?


----------



## lessd

Bigg said:


> What is the point of these things? A direct button to a basically useless "feature"?


Aw come on, to you useless, to my wife useful. Much easer with a single button push. (if nobody was using OD why would the cable co spend money providing it ?)


----------



## Bigg

lessd said:


> Aw come on, to you useless, to my wife useful. Much easer with a single button push. (if nobody was using OD why would the cable co spend money providing it ?)


It's useless with a TiVo. The whole point of TiVo is to have the NPL full of stuff that you want to watch at any time.


----------



## morac

Bigg said:


> It's useless with a TiVo. The whole point of TiVo is to have the NPL full of stuff that you want to watch at any time.


I disagree. On Demand is not useless for a few reasons:

1. Sometimes a show doesn't record. Whether it be a last minute guide change, a temporary cable outage, power failure or whatever. On demand is a great backup.
2. You don't need to buy another TiVo as On Demand can be used to get around conflicts. 
3. Some shows are only available On Demand. There are a number of channels that Comcast doesn't carry or only carries the SD version, but the HD shows are available On Demand. 
4. Some people rent movies via On Demand. 
5. Having a NPL full of shows is okay, but during the dry season the NPL can run dry.


----------



## Bigg

morac said:


> I disagree. On Demand is not useless for a few reasons:
> 
> 1. Sometimes a show doesn't record. Whether it be a last minute guide change, a temporary cable outage, power failure or whatever. On demand is a great backup.
> 2. You don't need to buy another TiVo as On Demand can be used to get around conflicts.
> 3. Some shows are only available On Demand. There are a number of channels that Comcast doesn't carry or only carries the SD version, but the HD shows are available On Demand.
> 4. Some people rent movies via On Demand.
> 5. Having a NPL full of shows is okay, but during the dry season the NPL can run dry.


1. I don't really have that problem. And a lot of shows aren't on XoD anyways.
2. Except that it is hard to use during prime time sometimes, since you need continuous use of a live tuner.
3. I have not seen that for years now.
4. Better to rent in Blu-Ray quality through VUDU with HDX. I wouldn't want to watch an over-compressed MPEG-2 movie.
5. Find something else to do? It's summer, and I've barely watched TV in a month (other than talk shows/ Daily/Colbert while doing other stuff). Read a book or a magazine or something.


----------



## mattack

Bigg said:


> It's useless with a TiVo. The whole point of TiVo is to have the NPL full of stuff that you want to watch at any time.


1) The shows On Demand DO NOT have annoying scrolling ads on them, and I think often don't even have the regular channel logos
2) related, you get FULL SCREEN CREDITS

I know both of those are comparatively minor, but I've been amazed how 'uncluttered' the On Demand showings are!


----------



## Bigg

mattack said:


> 1) The shows On Demand DO NOT have annoying scrolling ads on them, and I think often don't even have the regular channel logos
> 2) related, you get FULL SCREEN CREDITS
> 
> I know both of those are comparatively minor, but I've been amazed how 'uncluttered' the On Demand showings are!


A lot of them you can't FF the commercials.


----------



## mattack

Yes, I know that. But as I said in another thread, the On Demand shows often have VERY few commercials after a few days -- e.g. "America's Got Talent" episodes definitely have MANY "commercial breaks" that are eliminated completely.

and even for those ones that have small commercial breaks, I often record on my other recorder to skip past those breaks. I know it sounds complicated, and it would be to explain to someone else, but it works for me.


----------



## lessd

All I was trying to say is that the TiVo remote with the On Demand button works! and to me is worth the $14 E-Bay price, if you don't use OD I not saying to purchase the remote, I did, and my wife loves the one button access on this remote, so for $14 how can I go wrong.


----------



## JWhites

Bigg said:


> 1. I don't really have that problem. And a lot of shows aren't on XoD anyways.
> 2. Except that it is hard to use during prime time sometimes, since you need continuous use of a live tuner.
> 3. I have not seen that for years now.
> 4. Better to rent in Blu-Ray quality through VUDU with HDX. I wouldn't want to watch an over-compressed MPEG-2 movie.
> 5. Find something else to do? It's summer, and I've barely watched TV in a month (other than talk shows/ Daily/Colbert while doing other stuff). Read a book or a magazine or something.


1. I disagree with.
2. Not a problem if you use it _outside_ of the primetime period.
3. Good for you, you are the exception.
4. I disagree, as it goes against the principal of video streaming and not having to rent.
5. Dude seriously? Rude much? You seem to forget summer equals heat waves and humidity and mosquitoes and overall unpleasantness. It's much better to be indoors with air conditioning and climate controlled happiness.


----------



## Bigg

JWhites said:


> 1. I disagree with.
> 2. Not a problem if you use it _outside_ of the primetime period.
> 3. Good for you, you are the exception.
> 4. I disagree, as it goes against the principal of video streaming and not having to rent.
> 5. Dude seriously? Rude much? You seem to forget summer equals heat waves and humidity and mosquitoes and overall unpleasantness. It's much better to be indoors with air conditioning and climate controlled happiness.


1. That's why we have TiVo and not some crappy cableco DVR.
2. True, but that's a lot more limiting than just recording in the first place.
3. Comcast has pretty much everything in HD now. Even on our crappy 650mhz system, the only major channel not in HD is ESPNU, and XoD is irrelevant to that.
4. HUH? Video streaming goes against the principle of video streaming? That's a new one.
5. There are other things than TV. We don't have A/C except in our bedrooms. I also travel a lot in the summer, and I don't even like the beach or the heat. But I still manage to get out and have fun. I hole up with the AC sometimes, but I try not to just sit there and do nothing all summer.


----------



## sbiller

I don't recall seeing this posted here. This post from Comcast lays out the current status. Clearly, TiVo and Comcast are jointly evaluating the success or failure in the current markets before they invest in other markets.

http://forums.comcast.com/t5/Video-On-Demand/Comcast-Please-Give-Us-the-Complete-Official-TiVo-Xfinity-Story/td-p/1588489



> We work with TiVo to jointly determine which markets are scheduled to get the TiVo with XFINITY On Demand as the best return on our joint investment.
> 
> There is some work (people, equipment and dollars) required by both Comcast and TiVo in order to make this work so priority markets and locations have been identified and worked for 2013.
> 
> Unfortunately, we currently don't have plans for any additional markets this year while both Comcast and TiVo evaluate the performance and results of the current markets where this added feature has been made available.
> 
> We have this feature deployed in many areas this year including CA, CT, NH, VT, MA, NJ, PA, FL, MN, DC and VA.


----------



## Bigg

What a mess. Just another reason that Comcast needs to unify and standardize their systems. If they had centralized, unified, and standardized systems, this would have been a simple update to push out nationwide.


----------



## morac

Bigg said:


> What a mess. Just another reason that Comcast needs to unify and standardize their systems. If they had centralized, unified, and standardized systems, this would have been a simple update to push out nationwide.


It's hard to unify a system that was basically made from buying out other cable operators, inheriting whatever contracts those systems had. The channel numbers don't even match up between different systems.


----------



## sbiller

morac said:


> It's hard to unify a system that was basically made from buying out other cable operators, inheriting whatever contracts those systems had. The channel numbers don't even match up between different systems.


Agreed. By my calculations, TiVo support of XFinity On Demand is currently available to about half their footprint. I would like to see TiVo's upcoming advertising campaign with their new boxes focus on some of these markets to demonstrate that On Demand support does make a difference. We've only heard one comment from TiVo management related to XFinity where they indicated that Comcast markets are experiencing improved metrics... reduced churn, improved customer satisfaction, etc.


----------



## slowbiscuit

sbiller said:


> I don't recall seeing this posted here. This post from Comcast lays out the current status. Clearly, TiVo and Comcast are jointly evaluating the success or failure in the current markets before they invest in other markets.
> 
> http://forums.comcast.com/t5/Video-On-Demand/Comcast-Please-Give-Us-the-Complete-Official-TiVo-Xfinity-Story/td-p/1588489


What a f'in joke, not sure why Tivo even bothered. But they did it wrong anyway, if they had implemented it the Xbox 360 way (over IP instead of QAM) we would have all had it from the beginning. Hindsight is 20-20 I guess.


----------



## sbiller

slowbiscuit said:


> What a f'in joke, not sure why Tivo even bothered. But they did it wrong anyway, if they had implemented it the Xbox 360 way (over IP instead of QAM) we would have all had it from the beginning. Hindsight is 20-20 I guess.


That could be the path forward they are discussing for the other markets...


----------



## morac

slowbiscuit said:


> What a f'in joke, not sure why Tivo even bothered. But they did it wrong anyway, if they had implemented it the Xbox 360 way (over IP instead of QAM) we would have all had it from the beginning. Hindsight is 20-20 I guess.


From what I've read the video quality with the Xbox IP streaming delivery method isn't as good as the QAM delivery method. Also considering how "responsive" TiVo's Netflix and YouTube apps are, I think QAM was a better choice.


----------



## slowbiscuit

Except that it relied on Comcast to do the work...


----------



## sbiller

Some coverage today on the Comcast acknowledgement...

http://www.zatznotfunny.com/2013-07/comcast-tivo-hit-pause/

Multichannel actually received a follow-up comment in their story from Comcast that provided some additional insight that,

http://www.multichannel.com/blogs/bauminator/tivo-comcast-hold-steady



> A Comcast spokeswoman said via email that the MSO and TiVo have *launched in all the markets they initially identified at the outset of the agreement*, and echoed that Comcast and TiVo are evaluating how the product is being received in these markets before determining how or if they will follow up with additional markets sometime down the road.


----------



## jrtroo

I'm not happy that Chicago is not "on the list", but I'm at least satisfied that I'm no longer waiting for something to happen. 

Complaining from Chicagoans will commence shortly.


----------



## Bigg

morac said:


> It's hard to unify a system that was basically made from buying out other cable operators, inheriting whatever contracts those systems had. The channel numbers don't even match up between different systems.


When HD was coming in the mid-2000's, they should have rebuilt every plant to 1ghz and in the process, put them on a national system like FIOS. Basically rebuild their entire system from the ground up. They have the money to do it, they're just a little too comfy being a complacent incumbent.


----------



## morac

Bigg said:


> When HD was coming in the mid-2000's, they should have rebuilt every plant to 1ghz and in the process, put them on a national system like FIOS. Basically rebuild their entire system from the ground up. They have the money to do it, they're just a little too comfy being a complacent incumbent.


Considering FIOS is basically a "failed" experiment, deployment is "done", I don't think doing what Verizon did would have worked any better for cable companies than it did for Verizon. There would still be places that were built out and places that weren't. Remember Verizon, cherry-picked locations, while cable is virtually everywhere. I'm in NJ where FIOS is available in many places, including the next town over from me, but I can't get if.

Also when Comcast took over my area, I was paying about $40 a month for like 40 analog cable channels. Comcast ripped out all the coax from the the main lines and replaced it with fiber and jacked rates up to close $80 for TV alone (close to $200 for multiple services). They blamed the cost increase on infrastructure costs. So in effect, they did rebuild from the ground up already during the late 90's to early 2000's.

If they had to retrofit all their plants to 1 GB, rates would be a lot higher today regardless how much money they have.


----------



## Bigg

FIOS is a highly successful product, it was choked off by idiotic investors who probably couldn't figure out how to change a lightbulb, and didn't like that Verizon was actually investing in it's future, instead of letting it's business degrade into irrelevance.

What maddening is that a some systems have been upgraded/rebuilt, and some haven't, and yet they charge the same in both places.


----------



## mattack

morac said:


> It's hard to unify a system that was basically made from buying out other cable operators, inheriting whatever contracts those systems had. The channel numbers don't even match up between different systems.


Tangential, but I don't know why the HD versions of channels don't match the non-SD ones. The rebroadcast OTA stations are, but others aren't. About the only time I routinely use the 30 minute buffer is for CNN. I know CNN is 56. I still don't remember what CNNHD is.. Why is it not 756? I think it's 76x..



slowbiscuit said:


> What a f'in joke, not sure why Tivo even bothered. But they did it wrong anyway, if they had implemented it the Xbox 360 way (over IP instead of QAM) we would have all had it from the beginning. Hindsight is 20-20 I guess.


If it were IP, would you not get more glitches (a la Netflix streaming, etc.) than you now, where you basically get the same reliability as a normal TV channel, since that's basically what it is? (Though I will give a counterexample to myself -- one or twice, ever, I've seen the On Demand channel 'black', but with audio.. So I had to restart it. Even just using Amazon or Netflix streaming times, I've hit buffering problems way more often than that.)


----------



## TheOneKEA

Well, this sucks. Looks like the rest of Maryland is SOL until TiVo and Comcast decide to finish deploying the VOD infrastructure to the remainder of the state. Ugh.

At least now those of us not living in the specially selected areas know not to expect VOD to show up.


----------



## morac

Bigg said:


> FIOS is a highly successful product, it was choked off by idiotic investors who probably couldn't figure out how to change a lightbulb, and didn't like that Verizon was actually investing in it's future, instead of letting it's business degrade into irrelevance.


I'm not sure what your definition of success is, but Verizon has been losing money on FIOS ever since they first started deploying it:

Verizon's FiOS A $6 Billion Bomb? Sure Beats Bankruptcy (2008)
Verizon Gets More Specific About Those FiOS Cutbacks, Millions of users trimmed from planned deployments... (2010)
Verizon, FiOS losing Comcast war; will cut over 10,000 jobs
Is Verizon's Bet on FiOS Paying Off? (2011)
Verizon Posts Q4 Earnings, Loses $4.8 Billion  (2013)

FIOS was costing Verizon so much money to deploy they had to stop deploying it and sell off a lot of their FIOS customers to Frontier in order to keep from bankrupting the company. While pulling the wool over the eyes of tax payers and states.

Sure (most) FIOS customers love it, but if an ice cream shop gave away free ice cream, I'm sure their customers would love them to right up until the day they went broke.

There's a reason Google isn't deploying their fiber service in more than a few towns. They can't afford to and Google has a lot more money than Verizon does.

Verizon's only really successful product is their wireless service which is what they intend to replace FIOS with in areas where FIOS isn't available.

Actually Comcast's TiVo On Demand service is acting like Verizon's FIOS. Deploy to cherry picked areas and then stop deployment.


----------



## slowbiscuit

mattack said:


> If it were IP, would you not get more glitches (a la Netflix streaming, etc.) than you now, where you basically get the same reliability as a normal TV channel, since that's basically what it is? (Though I will give a counterexample to myself -- one or twice, ever, I've seen the On Demand channel 'black', but with audio.. So I had to restart it. Even just using Amazon or Netflix streaming times, I've hit buffering problems way more often than that.)


Comcast implements the Xbox 360 Xfinity app as a separate IP channel directly to their servers, in fact they have to set something on your modem (which gets rebooted) when you enable the service. If they ever reimpose caps the 360 app traffic doesn't count against it, for example (a violation of the DoJ/FCC's NBCU merger agreement IMO, but that's another topic).

So it doesn't go out the normal internet route like Netflix, YouTube etc., it never leaves Comcast's network and doesn't count against the bandwidth you might be using for other stuff.

And more importantly, anything is better than nothing which is the situation for the lesser half of Comcast customers who now can't get OnDemand via Tivo, and probably never will.


----------



## dswallow

morac said:


> I'm not sure what your definition of success is, but Verizon has been losing money on FIOS ever since they first started deploying it:
> 
> Verizon's FiOS A $6 Billion Bomb? Sure Beats Bankruptcy (2008)
> Verizon Gets More Specific About Those FiOS Cutbacks, Millions of users trimmed from planned deployments... (2010)
> Verizon, FiOS losing Comcast war; will cut over 10,000 jobs
> Is Verizon's Bet on FiOS Paying Off? (2011)
> Verizon Posts Q4 Earnings, Loses $4.8 Billion  (2013)
> 
> FIOS was costing Verizon so much money to deploy they had to stop deploying it and sell off a lot of their FIOS customers to Frontier in order to keep from bankrupting the company. While pulling the wool over the eyes of tax payers and states.
> 
> Sure (most) FIOS customers love it, but if an ice cream shop gave away free ice cream, I'm sure their customers would love them to right up until the day they went broke.
> 
> There's a reason Google isn't deploying their fiber service in more than a few towns. They can't afford to and Google has a lot more money than Verizon does.
> 
> Verizon's only really successful product is their wireless service which is what they intend to replace FIOS with in areas where FIOS isn't available.
> 
> Actually Comcast's TiVo On Demand service is acting like Verizon's FIOS. Deploy to cherry picked areas and then stop deployment.


To be fair Verizon's "losses" these days are mostly attributed to dealing with things like pension adjustments. FIOS itself isn't losing money; it's actually helping pay for a lot of these costs they're facing. If former employees would just die on the originally anticipated schedule, things would probably be better all around.


----------



## Bigg

morac said:


> I'm not sure what your definition of success is, but Verizon has been losing money on FIOS ever since they first started deploying it:
> 
> Verizon's FiOS A $6 Billion Bomb? Sure Beats Bankruptcy (2008)
> Verizon Gets More Specific About Those FiOS Cutbacks, Millions of users trimmed from planned deployments... (2010)
> Verizon, FiOS losing Comcast war; will cut over 10,000 jobs
> Is Verizon's Bet on FiOS Paying Off? (2011)
> Verizon Posts Q4 Earnings, Loses $4.8 Billion  (2013)
> 
> FIOS was costing Verizon so much money to deploy they had to stop deploying it and sell off a lot of their FIOS customers to Frontier in order to keep from bankrupting the company. While pulling the wool over the eyes of tax payers and states.
> 
> Sure (most) FIOS customers love it, but if an ice cream shop gave away free ice cream, I'm sure their customers would love them to right up until the day they went broke.
> 
> There's a reason Google isn't deploying their fiber service in more than a few towns. They can't afford to and Google has a lot more money than Verizon does.
> 
> Verizon's only really successful product is their wireless service which is what they intend to replace FIOS with in areas where FIOS isn't available.
> 
> Actually Comcast's TiVo On Demand service is acting like Verizon's FIOS. Deploy to cherry picked areas and then stop deployment.


That's complete BS. FIOS cost a LOT of money to put in, and it has a longer payback than some garbage like AT&T's U-Verse, but it does pay back. The Frontier spin-off was to spin-off markets that they didn't want to focus attention on, and a few FIOS markets got lumped in with the copper. That in and of itself had nothing to do with FIOS, the FIOS was just collateral damage.

Verizon has a TON of money, and they could afford to continue rolling out FIOS nationwide as fast as Corning can make the optical fiber to do it. In fact, they are still doing a massive rollout in NYC. While it's a small geographical rollout, it could reach upwards of 8 million people with a couple of million housing units when it's all said and done.

Verizon is looking at wireless as a growth area because their moronic shareholders, like the shareholders of many other companies, can't look more than one quarter ahead, and are too hollow-brained to understand the concept of building a GPON fiber plant that is clearly the future of telecom, but might take a decade or two to pay off. If the shareholders were smart enough to even understand what bandwidth is, they would want Verizon to continue building FIOS nationwide, and even overbuild companies like AT&T who refuse to upgrade their infrastructure from archaic copper.


----------



## morac

Bigg said:


> That's complete BS. FIOS cost a LOT of money to put in, and it has a longer payback than some garbage like AT&T's U-Verse, but it does pay back. The Frontier spin-off was to spin-off markets that they didn't want to focus attention on, and a few FIOS markets got lumped in with the copper. That in and of itself had nothing to do with FIOS, the FIOS was just collateral damage.
> 
> Verizon has a TON of money, and they could afford to continue rolling out FIOS nationwide as fast as Corning can make the optical fiber to do it. In fact, they are still doing a massive rollout in NYC. While it's a small geographical rollout, it could reach upwards of 8 million people with a couple of million housing units when it's all said and done.
> 
> Verizon is looking at wireless as a growth area because their moronic shareholders, like the shareholders of many other companies, can't look more than one quarter ahead, and are too hollow-brained to understand the concept of building a GPON fiber plant that is clearly the future of telecom, but might take a decade or two to pay off. If the shareholders were smart enough to even understand what bandwidth is, they would want Verizon to continue building FIOS nationwide, and even overbuild companies like AT&T who refuse to upgrade their infrastructure from archaic copper.


Do you have any links to back any of what you said up or am I supposed to take your word on this? I provided 6 links to back up my case.

I can tell you Verizon doesn't have a ton of money. If you looked at my last link you'll see they lost $4.8 Billion dollars in Q4 2012 because of FIOS and wireless deployment costs. I personally know someone who was very high up in the company who was let go last year because of budgeting problems. Maybe eventually FIOS will recoup their costs, but they are no where near that yet.


----------



## Bigg

morac said:


> Do you have any links to back any of what you said up or am I supposed to take your word on this? I provided 6 links to back up my case.
> 
> I can tell you Verizon doesn't have a ton of money. If you looked at my last link you'll see they lost $4.8 Billion dollars in Q4 2012 because of FIOS and wireless deployment costs. I personally know someone who was very high up in the company who was let go last year because of budgeting problems. Maybe eventually FIOS will recoup their costs, but they are no where near that yet.


$4.8 Billion. Sure, that sounds like a big number to an individual, to Verizon, that's not that big of a deal. Many of the earlier FIOS markets are already profitable, even when you look at all of the up-front costs in deploying. FIOS is fairly profitable, certainly much more so than sliding into irrelevance. AT&T appears to be more profitable in the short term with U-Verse, since it's cheaper to roll out, but it will be much more expensive in the long term, as they will either lose customers or have to move to fiber, which will be expensive after they've been sinking money into an absurdly overbuilt copper plant for years. 5 years ago, AT&T should have laid out a plan to built over most of their network with fiber within 10-15 years, start to overbuild other telcos in select markets, and eventually reach 100% in their own markets. Instead they are wasting time and money on U-Verse, looking like idiots the whole way.


----------



## Soapm

I was let go by Verizon back in March and at that time FiOS was part of Verizon Telecom. Telecom is losing money because, well, who has a wired phone these days yet Verizon is still obligated to maintain all that copper that really isn't used to the extent it once was. The storms that took out a few switches didn't help either.

The fiber is allowing them to offer increased speeds to large companies yet the price of data is going down because of competition. The FCC has mandated wholesale pricing that allows XXX company to offer a cheap OC3 or OC12 because they don't have to engineer, install or maintain the infrastructure. That cost is all Verizon.

FiOS was and is a long term investment for Verizon but it's really a gamble with wireless speeds going up like they are. That would then reduce all that fiber to basically really clear cable TV. AND, there's cable TV competition in all the markets Verizon offers FiOS so even that's not a captive market.


----------



## AMike

I'm disappointed that Atlanta is not on the list. I was looking forward to it here.


----------



## JWhites

morac said:


> From what I've read the video quality with the Xbox IP streaming delivery method isn't as good as the QAM delivery method. Also considering how "responsive" TiVo's Netflix and YouTube apps are, I think QAM was a better choice.


I have to agree, the video quality is a whole lot better, and even the app itself is a lot more responsive then how the Netflix app is.


----------



## Bigg

Soapm said:


> I was let go by Verizon back in March and at that time FiOS was part of Verizon Telecom. Telecom is losing money because, well, who has a wired phone these days yet Verizon is still obligated to maintain all that copper that really isn't used to the extent it once was. The storms that took out a few switches didn't help either.
> 
> The fiber is allowing them to offer increased speeds to large companies yet the price of data is going down because of competition. The FCC has mandated wholesale pricing that allows XXX company to offer a cheap OC3 or OC12 because they don't have to engineer, install or maintain the infrastructure. That cost is all Verizon.
> 
> FiOS was and is a long term investment for Verizon but it's really a gamble with wireless speeds going up like they are. That would then reduce all that fiber to basically really clear cable TV. AND, there's cable TV competition in all the markets Verizon offers FiOS so even that's not a captive market.


Of course copper is losing money. It's junk that nobody wants. That's why they need FIOS, and they need to build it everywhere.


----------



## JWhites

Bigg said:


> Of course copper is losing money. It's junk that nobody wants. That's why they need FIOS, and they need to build it everywhere.


I've heard rumblings from Verizon line and repair techs about Verizon leeching money out of the copper line maintenance to make up for the losses with FiOS. Of course this was a few years ago when I heard it.


----------



## Bigg

JWhites said:


> I've heard rumblings from Verizon line and repair techs about Verizon leeching money out of the copper line maintenance to make up for the losses with FiOS. Of course this was a few years ago when I heard it.


FIOS is profitable if you amortize the physical plant costs correctly over a long period of time. It's not profitable if you're a Wall Street investor who has an attention span halfway between a gnat and a two year old.


----------



## dswallow

Bigg said:


> FIOS is profitable if you amortize the physical plant costs correctly over a long period of time. It's not profitable if you're a Wall Street investor who has an attention span halfway between a gnat and a two year old.


Stop insulting gnats.


----------



## JWhites

Bigg said:


> FIOS is profitable if you amortize the physical plant costs correctly over a long period of time. It's not profitable if you're a Wall Street investor who has an attention span halfway between a gnat and a two year old.


Mmm just what I was hearing was that there was some sort of rule that if Verizon was to come to a town and Verizon wanted the town to approve the installation of FiOS, the town would mandate that their municipal buildings would have to be done first before any residents. Problem is that after all the work is done and money is spent, not enough customers would sign up for it either because of the possible higher costs (assuming), the complication of it being installed compared to the simplicity of cable, and/or customers being happy with their current provider. So the demand would be low and I guess that left a bad taste in Verizon's metaphorical mouth and the feeling of emptiness in their metaphorical wallet.


----------



## colorado14ers

Has anyone gotten On Demand working with Comcast Blast Plus service (Digital Economy)? I just want to make sure that I've exhausted all of my options before sending the TiVo Premiere back. I was originally told I could get On Demand, but after getting it setup, spending hours on with support at Comcast, replacing the cable card, and having a tech come out to my house, I am told that I either have to upgrade to a digital Starter, or get one of their HD DVR boxes. 

Just wanted to see if anyone has had experience with this recently. I am in an On Demand service area for TiVo.

Thanks in advance for any assistance!


----------



## CrispyCritter

colorado14ers said:


> Has anyone gotten On Demand working with Comcast Blast Plus service (Digital Economy)? I just want to make sure that I've exhausted all of my options before sending the TiVo Premiere back. I was originally told I could get On Demand, but after getting it setup, spending hours on with support at Comcast, replacing the cable card, and having a tech come out to my house, I am told that I either have to upgrade to a digital Starter, or get one of their HD DVR boxes.
> 
> Just wanted to see if anyone has had experience with this recently. I am in an On Demand service area for TiVo.


Several people have had your experience; it has always turned out to be an account setup problem on Comcast's end.

Have you tried calling the national Comcast cablecard number? The folks there are much more aware of TiVo issues with Comcast than your normal Comcast tech. The phone number should be somewhere in this thread (and if you check TiVo's site for what to do with cablecard problems, they have a list of the national cablecard numbers for the major cable companies.)


----------



## colorado14ers

CrispyCritter said:


> Several people have had your experience; it has always turned out to be an account setup problem on Comcast's end.
> 
> Have you tried calling the national Comcast cablecard number? The folks there are much more aware of TiVo issues with Comcast than your normal Comcast tech. The phone number should be somewhere in this thread (and if you check TiVo's site for what to do with cablecard problems, they have a list of the national cablecard numbers for the major cable companies.)


Yeah, I have called the national cablecard number, multiple times. I saw that one individual was able to get it working, but that was almost a year ago, so wasn't sure if Comcast changed their policy since then, or if it's still not correct on my account. I've spent quite a few hours with Comcast, sending them links to forums with billing code fixes that have worked for others, but still haven't gotten it working yet. I submitted an email to one of their SVP's via their website (not sure this will do anything), but they have said they will respond within 3 business days (just sent it this morning). Since others have had success, I'm hopeful that I'll eventually be able to get this working.

I remember when I first ordered the Blast Plus service I was told that I couldn't have an HD DVR by multiple reps. Then, one rep told me that there was no problem having one with my service, and it worked for the last year or so. Seems to be highly dependent on who you get on the phone. Unfortunately, I don't seem to be getting in touch with the right individuals!


----------



## b_scott

Just got this Comcast Chicago


----------



## drcos

Live in SWFL on the Sarasota headend. Actually seems to work better on the TiVo than the SA box I had to put up with for week or so...


----------



## slowbiscuit

Supposedly live in the ATL now, does anyone see it on a Premiere? My Elite doesn't have it even after a reboot, tivo.com says it's available in my zip.


----------



## alleybj

not on Premier yet; works great on Elite


----------



## NorthAlabama

slowbiscuit said:


> Supposedly live in the ATL now, does anyone see it on a Premiere? My Elite doesn't have it even after a reboot, tivo.com says it's available in my zip.


yes, in two other threads:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10078128#post10078128​
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10077885#post10077885​


----------



## buscuitboy

In order to get this to show up on my Premieres, do I simply reboot the units? Or is there more involved?


----------



## NorthAlabama

buscuitboy said:


> In order to get this to show up on my Premieres, do I simply reboot the units? Or is there more involved?


given all account coding is correct at comcast, and your zip code is on the active list, it should just appear, no boot required.


----------



## buscuitboy

NorthAlabama said:


> given all account coding is correct at comcast, and your zip code is on the active list, it should just appear, no boot required.


My zip is included, but if the "coding" is not correct, do I just call up Comcast or do I need to contact the cable card hotline (thinking the later). Seeing as Comcast reps can be spotty when it comes to TiVo knowledge, what should I ask for specifically?


----------



## NorthAlabama

buscuitboy said:


> My zip is included, but if the "coding" is not correct, do I just call up Comcast or do I need to contact the cable card hotline (thinking the later). Seeing as Comcast reps can be spotty when it comes to TiVo knowledge, what should I ask for specifically?


i would check comcast.net first, then call tivo cc support, they can help you if need the comcast coding changed, and they'll stay with you to get it going.


----------



## buscuitboy

NorthAlabama said:


> i would check comcast.net first, then call tivo cc support, they can help you if need the comcast coding changed, and they'll stay with you to get it going.


WOW, amazing. I got home earlier tonight and there it was on ALL my TiVO Premiere menus....Xfinity OnDemand

I selected it and scrolled through some shows to finally pick one. Played it and it played FLAWLESSLY. No problems at all. I didn't have to call Comcast or TiVo or ANYBODY else to get it going. No need for some sort of special "billing code" either. It just worked right out of the gate.

FREAKING AMAZING that something like this is fully working in my area. I waited years & never thought the day would come where I would get this feature, but I guess we did.


----------



## NorthAlabama

buscuitboy said:


> WOW, amazing. I got home earlier tonight and there it was on ALL my TiVO Premiere menus....Xfinity OnDemand...


great! :up:


----------



## slowbiscuit

Got it on my Premiere and Mini too, great job (finally) Comcast and Tivo.


----------



## veekay

Well, I have been on the sign up to be notified list for years and just today I am checking and see that it is working - great job keeping us up to date...


----------



## shiffrin

veekay said:


> Well, I have been on the sign up to be notified list for years and just today I am checking and see that it is working - great job keeping us up to date...


It took about a week for me to receive the email that On Demand was now available. By that time I had already discovered it.


----------



## billbillw

I just got the email that its available to me. Looking forward to checking it out tonight. Hopefully it works as well as some of the other ATL folks have said.


----------



## chetly

Boy you guys one state south of me are sooo lucky. Come up here to TN and the horror begins. As Biscuit has seen me type, Comcast in TN is absolutely clueless, so far as to say Tivo customers cannot and will NEVER get On Demand via TiVo. They even told me when I showed them the TiVo/Comcast partnership page about On Demand they said the page was hacked....lol.

The education on this subject with support is horrible. Even executive level personnel say its not available anywhere in the US yet.

I can browse all the menus for Xfinity on my TiVo but video/audio freezes in 5 seconds. Nobody can solve it. Billing...Nat'l Repair...nobody.

With the 20 hours so far dealing with this and Comcast, I will be sure to post my fix at least, for Middle TN, if and when I get it. For now, the big dunce cap covering Comcasts' face here in Nashville just gets bigger and bigger.


----------



## dmk1974

Well, it was working for me for a few weeks, but now the past 2 days, all I get on each of my boxes (whether Premiere 4 or Mini) is:

*Service Error*
Unable to process request. Please call customer service.
The locale code is (tivocardio-ch2-a2p.comcast.com).


----------



## rodlebod

I just got on-demand today. Why does my menu item say vod-cmcsartl_1180-title and vod-cmcsartl_1180-description? It will not let me select it. I use the standard menu.


----------



## drebbe

dmk1974 said:


> Well, it was working for me for a few weeks, but now the past 2 days, all I get on each of my boxes (whether Premiere 4 or Mini) is:
> 
> *Service Error*
> Unable to process request. Please call customer service.
> The locale code is (tivocardio-ch2-a2p.comcast.com).


There is a thread over in the Roamio forums with several of us in the NW Chicago suburbs (e.g., Buffalo Grove and Northbrook) reporting the same problem. It appears that Comcast understands they have a problem on their end but have not been able to figure it out yet.


----------



## billbillw

Well, the Xfinity OnDemand didn't work for me last night on one of my boxes. I suspect the cable cards have to be completely paired for this to work. I have moved my cards around a bit as I've swapped/upgraded Tivo boxes and haven't re-paired all of them since the programming still worked. I've been afraid to call Comcast because of horror stories of them screwing up my billing or other pairings. I was able to browse the list and there really wasn't much that I wanted to view anyway, so I'll just forget about it.


----------



## rodlebod

rodlebod said:


> I just got on-demand today. Why does my menu item say vod-cmcsartl_1180-title and vod-cmcsartl_1180-description? It will not let me select it. I use the standard menu.


I can get On Demand on HD menus but not SD menus.


----------



## zabolots

rodlebod said:


> I can get On Demand on HD menus but not SD menus.


Yeah, I can't get it to work in SD menus either, which stinks because the performance of HD menus on my Premiere is terrible.


----------



## lpwcomp

Watching episode 6 of the US "Those Who Kill" via Xfinity OD and discovered something annoying. It is displayed in "Window Box" format and the TiVo "Zoom" button is non-functional. The only way I con get it to display properly is to set the TiVo to "Zoom" *before* I enter VOD.


----------



## jrtroo

Netflix works the same way.


----------



## u1drwhy

Hey y'all: search the forums for my post: Xfinity On Demand: GSM-11 and CL-14 Service Errors, see if this answers your question.


----------



## Scottie99

I have been reading through but not sure of the best course of action for my exact problem.

I have the xfinity on demand menu - I can open and browse it fine. When I go to play a show it flips for a brief second to live TV than I get the grey cable card screen.

I have done a few calls to comcast to refresh my card and to run it through set up process again. Everytime the exact same thing.


----------



## lpwcomp

Scottie99 said:


> I have been reading through but not sure of the best course of action for my exact problem.
> 
> I have the xfinity on demand menu - I can open and browse it fine. When I go to play a show it flips for a brief second to live TV than I get the grey cable card screen.
> 
> I have done a few calls to comcast to refresh my card and to run it through set up process again. Everytime the exact same thing.


Sounds like it isn't properly paired.


----------



## rondotcom

chetly said:


> Boy you guys one state south of me are sooo lucky. Come up here to TN and the horror begins.
> With the 20 hours so far dealing with this and Comcast, I will be sure to post my fix at least, for Middle TN, if and when I get it. For now, the big dunce cap covering Comcasts' face here in Nashville just gets bigger and bigger.


With everybody talking about well it works, I thought it was just me. I get the feeling Comcast CSRs are laid off shoe salesmen. Nobody seems to know anything. I wish somebody at a Comcast office where OD works would post a step by step on how to get it done. As it stands right now, it will never work here (because the majority of the CSRs I get, deny its availability.)


----------



## idaman66

Finally got this working in Salt Lake City, UT!! Had the CL-14 error, called Comcast, they added the TIVOPremier Code onto the account and that fixed it. Only drawback (minor) is I can't watch OnDemand on Mini, and XL4 at the same time...only 1 OnD stream per CableCard it seems.


----------



## NorthAlabama

rondotcom said:


> With everybody talking about well it works, I thought it was just me. I get the feeling Comcast CSRs are laid off shoe salesmen. Nobody seems to know anything. I wish somebody at a Comcast office where OD works would post a step by step on how to get it done. As it stands right now, it will never work here (because the majority of the CSRs I get, deny its availability.)


call comcast national tech support @ (888) 824-8988. they will work with your local office to get it going.


----------

